# Retrofit: reversing camera with OPS



## MT-V6

Following from my previous retrofit of front and rear parking sensors with OPS I have now got the full R8 system functioning, which includes a reversing camera with moving guidelines as well as reverse parking and parallel parking modes.

Initial test fit with messy wires resulting in poor image quality, but a good enough indicator to continue: 




*Parts*

8V0 827 566 - Camera (from Audi A3 8V)
4G5 827 229 - Camera bracket
6mm SBR rubber sheet
M6 sleeve nut x2
M10 4mm heavy washer x2
M10 spring washer x2

1J0 973 119 - 2 pin connector for camera power
000 979 019 E - Pins (micro timer) x2
Female FAKRA Z to female RCA adaptor

1J0 973 119 - 2 pin connector for boot button
000 979 019 E - Pins (micro timer) x2
000 979 009 E - Pin for central convenience module

420 910 441 A - Camera module supporting OPS (from Audi R8 42)
4E0 972 144 - 54-pin connector
TE 2-1411550-1 - Pins (ELO) x15
Female right angle FAKRA Z to female RCA adaptor
EVA high density foam to secure the module

N 907 327 03 - Pin for fuse (Standard Power Timer)
000 979 009 E - Pins for RNSE 32 pin connector (MQS) x6
Male RCA connector

Wire 0.35mm2
Wire 8 core 0.22mm2 screened stranded

*Fitting*

The feeding of wires is covered in other places, including this comprehensive post, so I'll skim over that here.

Firstly, there is no 'official' mounting location for the camera module, so I chose to position it behind the right boot trim near the parking sensor module. Wires need to be be run in two directions, (1) to the RNSE and (2) to the camera in the tailgate.










(1)

I have documented how I fed my parking sensor wires through the car in the past, see this guide for some photos https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385

I used 8 core 0.22mm2 screened stranded cable for the video feed:










The connector wired up (with outer housing removed):










I used screw terminal RCA connectors, with Fakra adaptors on both ends.

The module fitted in the spare space near the convenience/PDC modules. I used some EVA high density foam on the left to hold it firmly in place:










(2)

Feeding the wires to the camera is a pain but not too bad. With the tailgate trim and boot trim removed, use a thick wire to help feed the wires up the C pillar, through the right grommet, down the rear screen and eventually to where the number plate lights are mounted.




























In order to mount my camera, I needed to cut a rectangular opening in the tailgate. A daunting prospect but it gives a neat OEM finish.










Due to the tailgate lip, it needs to be spaced out slightly. I used 6mm thick SBR rubber sheet to make a gasket for the camera:










Because of the gasket, the standard nuts will no longer reach the thread, so I used spacers, spring washers and sleeve nuts:










The result is a good clear image without too much obstruction:



















*Wiring*

Reversing camera system control unit (J772) - (54-pin connector, black)
Pin 25 > RNSE (T32b), pin 14 (screen earth)
Pin 27 > RNSE (T32b), pin 15 (video output sync)
Pin 28 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output sync earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 29 > RNSE (T32b), pin 31 (video output blue)
Pin 30 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output blue earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 31 > RNSE (T32b), pin 16 (video output green)
Pin 32 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output green earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 33 > RNSE (T32b), pin 32 (video output red)
Pin 34 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output red earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)

Pin 39 > Infotainment CAN low (splice Bose amp T32a pin 32 - orange/brown)
Pin 40 > Infotainment CAN high (splice Bose amp T32a pin 27 - orange/purple)

Pin 43 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
Pin 44 > Terminal 31 (earth)

Pin 47 > Camera power connector, pin 2 (earth)
Pin 48 > Camera power connector, pin 1 (positive)
FAKRA ground > Camera phono (ground) (black)
FAKRA signal > Camera phono (signal) (yellow)










Camera power connector - (2-pin connector, black)
Pin 1 > Reversing camera system control unit, pin 48 (positive)
Pin 2 > Reversing camera system control unit, pin 47 (earth)

Rear lid handle release button
The boot handle is also functional, which is a bonus, due to modules being shared with the A3.

Pin 1 >

Pre ~2009 cars with J393 central convenience module > T8g, pin 6
Post ~2009 cars with convenience module combined with J519 central electric (BCM) > T52a, pin 13
Pin 2 > Earth point inside tailgate

*Coding*

19-CAN Gateway - Installation List

Enable '6C - Back-up Cam.'[/*]

10-Park/Steer Assist - Coding

Byte 0, bit 5 - enable 'Rear View Camera installed'[/*]

37-Navigation

Adaptation:
Channel 04: Rear View Camera
3 = Rear View Camera (BAP/RNS-E PU) installed[/*]

[/*]

[/*]

6C-Back-up Cam.

Coding:
?xx0xxx: Manufacturer
1 = Audi[/*]

[/*]
x?x0xxx: Market
0 = Rest of World (RoW)[/*]

[/*]
xx?0xxx: Trailer & Parking System
+2 = Optical Parking System installed[/*]

[/*]
xxx0?xx: Camera Height
7 = Camera Height 8 (+70 mm)[/*]

[/*]
xxx0x??: Model
12 = Audi R8 (42) with Standard Camera Height 665 mm[/*]

[/*]

[/*]

*Calibration*

< WORK IN PROGRESS >


----------



## barry_m2

Why do you do this to me!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## IPG3.6

Oh awesome work there sir!


----------



## Nidana

barry_m2 said:


> Why do you do this to me!!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I know what you mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

I started to tidy the wires today, starting with the tailgate, and especially the grommet to the body of the car. I chose the right side as it felt like there were fewer wires already in it, and I will also be mounting the reverse camera module on the right near the existing PDC module. It wasn't as bad as I'd expected.

After removing the boot trim, I used thick wire to feed through the grommet, with the other wires taped to it. Seen here emerging from the grommet is the thicker yellow wire, with smaller white, grey, black and yellow wires. Then I fed a thick red wire into the car body, taped the above thick yellow wire to that and pulled the lot through.










Thick wires emerging above the headlining.










I didn't take more photos for now, but I removed the thick wires and cloth taped the 4 smaller ones.

Next I will feed it behind the C pillar into the right side of the boot where I will mount the module. Waiting for a couple of connectors to arrive, a phono one for the camera composite wire and a DC one for the camera power, as I have used my own custom length cables for this rather than the supplied one.


----------



## IPG3.6

Nice update!

I am guessing the extra module gives that "bending parking guides"?


----------



## MT-V6

Yep, compared to the aftermarket media adaptors that kind of replicate a TV module. As usual I'll list all the parts once I've finished as well as a rough guide


----------



## MT-V6

A bit of preparation as I start to wire this in properly. My camera has optional gridlines, which are disabled by connecting 2 green wires from the camera. I soldered them together, heatshinked them, then wrapped the lot in cloth tape to prevent rattles in the tailgate.









I left a little bit of green exposed to remind me in future where those wires are!









Finally, I got a couple of screw terminal plugs for the composite RCA and the power connector (2.1mm x 5.5mm DC connector)









Also going to fit LED bulbs in this as I've had to remove my LED sealed unit number plate lights for the camera. Need some that are error free, think I will try these are the reviews are positive https://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/239-t ... -bulb.html


----------



## MT-V6

I made good progress over the weekend.

The camera end of the loom with power and RCA connectors:










Firstly fed the camera loom down the right C pillar (the thick red wire seen here was to poke my loom through). I attached my new loom to the existing cable brackets to stop it rattling:










At this stage, this ends by the PDC module.

Next was to run signal wires from the same location to the RNSE. The wiring diagrams show that 9 are required: Red, Green, Blue and Sync, individual earths for all of those, and Screen. For this I used 8 core 0.22mm2 screened stranded cable, which worked well and was fairly simple to work with.

The cable outer insulation removed, showing the braided screen:










The screen was unwound and twisted, and soldered to a short length of the usual 0.35mm2 wire I use (in this case grey). It can be seen here with the heat shrink wrap in the module connector:










I then added the extra wires to the module connector (module positive and earth, infotainment canbus high and low, camera positive and earth. Also the camera signal wires are terminated with an RCA connector (more on this later):










I ran the wire to the RNSE in exactly the same was as I did for the front parking sensors, which I have documented already so I won't go through it again, but for those who missed my thread for that, see here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385

The modules video input is via Fakra, so I used a Fakra to RCA adaptor lead like this:










The wires are connected to the RNSE 32 pin connector in a similar way as the module connector, that is the screen is unwound, twisted, soldered and heat shrinked. However, at this end, the 4 individual RGBS earths are joined. I twisted them and soldered them to a short length of wire in the same way as the screen. No photos of this yet but will try and get some soon.

Now, excited to try it all out, I connected the module, turned out the ignition and pressed the parking button, and... nothing! Parking sensor beeps but no camera or even OPS. I plugged in the laptop, cleared fault codes caused by unplugging various things, but still no luck. A video input fault code recurred (the camera), so I then I had a look at the reversing camera module measuring blocks when I noticed something odd. The module only puts out ~6v to the camera.

Since I am not using an OEM camera, which presumably runs on 6v, my aftermarket camera wasn't getting enough voltage to work. When I test fitted previously, I powered the camera directly with 12v. I temporarily powered it directly again and it's all good, so I need to use a relay after all to power this, or else investigate an OEM option.

More good news is that the image quality is much better now the wiring is tidy, unlike in my previous video. For now, a couple of photos (still using the A3 OPS graphic for some reason, and the camera not clipped in straight).

Parallel parking mode:










Reverse parking mode:


----------



## davectr

Really impressive work, well done [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MT-V6

MT-V6 said:


> Since I am not using an OEM camera, which presumably runs on 6v, my aftermarket camera wasn't getting enough voltage to work. When I test fitted previously, I powered the camera directly with 12v. I temporarily powered it directly again and it's all good, so I need to use a relay after all to power this, or else investigate an OEM option.


I was informed that most manufacturers OEM cameras are 6v, which makes sense based on my findings, so I did use the relay method in the end, though the wiring still needs work.

I wired the relay coil to the camera module 6v output, with the 12v supply currently ignition live.

This works fine, but not for long. I suspect the aftermarket camera isn't liking being constantly powered as it appears the OEM ones do.

My next plan is to forget the camera module 6v output altogether and wire the relay coil to the reverse light feed, in the same was the aftermarket RNSE multimedia adaptors usually are (like in the main thread on this forum)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I believe the image quality depends on the display screen more than the camera. Most camera's can produce an image quality better than the RNS-E screen can support. My 2007 has the early RNS-E and the image quality is shite, especially in low light conditions. Later models have better screen resolution, but still not stellar.

Early RNS-E's have around 400x240 resolution, while the later models have 800x480. I am open to correction as this is off the top of my head.


----------



## MT-V6

I am actually pretty happy with the quality, more than good enough for a reverse camera. I need to run the calibration to hopefully straighten the image perfectly

I also realise I cannot use the reverse light feed as I mentioned above as the parking system can be triggered when the car is in any gear below ~10mph. Instead I am going to use the parking button LED light to trigger the relay


----------



## MT-V6

Current setup is to use the PDC status light to trigger the relay, to provide 12v to the camera.

However, this still isn't working reliably, and I can only assume it's because the module expects the camera to be permanently powered, and the delay in getting the video feed when in reverse is causing the module to error.

My latest idea to to try to remove the camera from the equation to narrow down the fault. I have temporarily wired in a little converter that outputs a 'no signal' image when nothing is connected, and I tested this on a TV indoors and it was still outputting after several hours.

I fitted this today and I did get the image, but for some reason it disappeared from the RNSE after a few minutes to never return. Hopefully I'll have better luck after a full ignition cycle overnight.

Interestingly, the camera module/RNSE is distorting the image to give the fisheye effect:


----------



## MT-V6

I have now wired up a genuine Audi camera, and it works properly. I'm still unsure as to what the genuine camera does differently to the aftermarket camera and video converter box? Can the composite output be different somehow?


----------



## MT-V6

I now have the TT graphic back. Not completely dure how, but the only change I've made in a while was to switch the RNSE to use the TT startup screen (I didn't realise I didn't have this set). Still, that would be weird if it used a different coding to the OPS sensors only, so I suspect it's more to do with unplugging/resetting things as I've been trying things out










I also have another OEM Audi camera which is also working properly, but hopefully I'll be able to get this one mounted in the tailgate. More updates to come


----------



## IPG3.6

I'm wondering if this will work on an aftermarket head unit or does the graphic depend on RNSE as well?

Looks like all the connections made so far are regular video and power. But then does the wiring for the r8 modules go into the RNSE too?


----------



## MT-V6

The graphics are done by the RNSE, over canbus. I imagine maybe the video is would work but not sure of the benefit over just a composite camera for aftermarket head units?


----------



## IPG3.6

Would like the whole line bendy thing ...


----------



## MT-V6

Hmm, not sure where that is added

I think the camera module does have measuring blocks for steering angle bit I don't know where the overlay is added


----------



## SwissJetPilot

One downside of the licence plate camera option is while it does look OEM, the fact remains that it's not centered so the view in reverse is always slightly off-set to one side.


----------



## IPG3.6

I don't think he's posted how the camera is mounted ? Is it possible to see @MT-V6?


----------



## MT-V6

I originally fitted the same as SJP above, however that's the camera I had issues with. Then I wired an OEM A6 camera as that's what the A3 8P people fit, but it's a lot easier to mount on their cars. However, it confirmed I'd wired and coded it all property

Now I have an A3 8V boot handle camera, which again works properly but should in theory be a bit easier to fit. So no proper photos fitted as yet but I will at some point. This is definitely one of the more drawn out retrofits I have done, but I really want it looking completely OEM!

As for the slight offset angle SJP, o e wired up the module can be calibrated which should skew the image to correct for the placement. Many OEM cameras are offset too. O hope to document it all when I get on to it, though weather at this time of year isn't ideal


----------



## MT-V6

I have test wired the A3 8V camera now and it works correctly. Also interestingly the handle switch can be wired to the convenience module to operate the boot popper, in the same way as on the A3 itself. I was unsure if it would work as the convenience module, although similar, isn't shared with the A3

The handle works by grounding convenience module pin D6, so very simple. Was a pain having to rerun an additional wire to the tailgate though!

Photos will eventually come once fitted


----------



## IPG3.6

That's one thing I miss from going S3 > TT, the soft touch button to open the boot.

Why they didn't install it till mk3 - who knows???

Look forward to part numbers etc!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

MT-V6 said:


> As for the slight offset angle SJP, o e wired up the module can be calibrated which should skew the image to correct for the placement.


If you know how to make the adjustment to correct the off-set, please let me know. That would be very helpful. Especially for those of us who did manage to install this particular camera. 

I found this link for a reverse camera calibration (not for a TT) and wondered if the method can be used. Since the RNS-E can be set for a reverse camera, I would assume there's a camera calibration setting somewhere in there too??

https://www.audizine.com/forum/showthre ... alibration


















From Ross-Tech (*http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Audi_Q7_(4L)_Back-Up_Camera#Special_Procedures*)

Audi Q7 (4L) Back-Up Camera
(Redirected from Audi A4 (8K) Back-Up Camera)
Contents
1	Coding
2	Security Access
3	Special Procedures
3.1	Back-Up Camera Calibration
Coding
?0x0xxx: Manufacturer
1 = Audi
x0?0xxx: Trailer & Parking System
+1 = Trailer Hitch installed
+2 = Optical Parking System installed
x0x0?xx: Camera Height
0 = Camera Height 1
1 = Camera Height 2
2 = Camera Height 3
3 = Camera Height 4
4 = Camera Height 5
5 = Camera Height 6
6 = Camera Height 7
7 = Camera Height 8
x0x0x??: Model
01 = Audi Q7 (4L)
02 = Audi A8 (4E) Short Wheel Base
03 = Audi A8 (4E) Long Wheel Base
04 = Audi A6 (4F) Sedan / Rest of World (RoW)
05 = Audi A6 (4F) Wagon/Avant
06 = Audi A4 (8K) Sedan
08 = Audi A5 (8T) Coupé
12 = Audi R8 (42)
14 = Audi A6 (4F) Sedan / China (CHN)
Security Access
22351 = Adaptation Enabling (e.g. Back-Up Camera Calibration)

Special Procedures
Back-Up Camera Calibration
After performing service work, the calibration has to be performed too. In detail this is the case after:

Removing and Installing Rear View Camera (R189)
Replacing Rear View Camera System Control Module (J772)
after repair work performed on rear lid following an accident
after a vehicle alignment
after performing a repair at front or rear axle
Prerequisites:

Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and Distance Laser (VAS 6350/2) positioned as described in the factory repair manual.
Vehicle must be standing on a firm and even surface.
Make sure no persons are being/working in/on the vehicle while performing the calibration.
Do not move the vehicle and do not operate the vehicle doors while performing the calibration.
Rear Lid must be closed.
Front Wheels straight, Steering Angle Sensor (G85) close to 0.0 °.
Ignition must be ON, Engine must NOT be running, you may connect a charger to keep the system voltage up.
Back-Up Camera active and the MMI shows Back-Up Camera Video Signal.
Make sure you do NOT have light reflections on the Calibration Device (VAS 6350).

*NOTE:* VAS 6350 Info can be found here - 
https://workshop-manuals.com/audi/a4_mk ... tvas_6350/

For vehicles with Level Control, set the Hight to automatic.

[Select]
[6C - Back-Up Camera]
[Security Access - 16]
Enter 22351, to enable the adaptation.
[Adaptation - 10]
Channel 005
[Read]
500 mm is the basis value of channel 005. Measure the heights between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the surface (e.g. 80 mm), add 500 mm to it and enter the final value as new value (e.g. 500 + 80 = 580 mm).
[Test]
[Save]
Channel 004
[Read]
20000 mm is the basis value of channel 004, 3002 mm (wheelbase for Audi Q7 (4L)). Measure the Distance between the Calibration Device (VAS 6350) and the rear axle (e.g. 1500 mm), and subtract it from 20000 mm minus 3002 mm enter the final value as new value (e.g. 20000 - 3002 - 1500 = 15498 mm).
[Test]
[Save]
Channel 001
[Read]
To save your above adaptation save a new value of 1 to channel 001.
[Test]
[Save]
[Done, Go Back]
Now double check the calibration status.
[Meas. Blocks - 08]
Block 130
[Go!]
Block 130 Field 3 (Calibration Status)
Specification: 0x0000 (Calibration Successful)
[Done, Go Back]
[Close Controller, Go Back - 06]


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like I have Reverse Camera option under the Adapation drop down menu in Address 37-Navigation. Guess I have a project for the weekend to figure out if I can calibrate it. 

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1910633


----------



## MT-V6

That looks like what I've found SJP, I'll write it up when I get the camera fitted. I also have a printable calibration sheet like you pictures, it's 27 A4 pages 

It's all done in the camera module I'm afraid, not the RNSE. The adaptation in your screenshot is just the enabling of the camera I'm afraid. I don't believe the RNSE has any options for this


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Ah, okay. I'll take a look with my VCDS and see what's shown with that drop down just out of curiosity.

I found the Audi R8 workshop manual which covers the reverse camera and calibration...

View attachment D3E800A5052-Communication.pdf


----------



## MT-V6

Marking up the hole to cut, nerve wracking!










Trial fitted:










More to come, I need to tidy the cut edge and wiring, and calibrate it. The lip of the tailgate, and the bumper edge are visible in the image due to the wide angle lens.

The boot handle works properly, and only after double-unlocking the car. It's looking like I'm almost finished on this at long last


----------



## IPG3.6

Yay soft touch for boot opening !!! Amaze balls!

I don't understand this double opening business.

Usual function of the soft touch boot open is press unlock on fob, use boot handle to open, lift and you have access to the TT ever so spacious booty.


----------



## MT-V6

I assume it's linked to the double press unlocking that can be set it the DIS, not sure what other Audis do?


----------



## IPG3.6

hmmm don't think i've seen that option before :lol:


----------



## MT-V6

As in, single press to unlock the drivers door, double press to unlock the passenger door. On larger cars the double press opens the rear doors too


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

To use OEM A3 8V camera can I plug the video into a standard RNSE media adapter - of must it be into the OEM £reversing £camera £module?


----------



## MT-V6

I believe it will work with any setup, you'll just need a fakra to RCA converter. I haven't tried though, but A3 8P people fit the A6 camera with aftermarket setups


----------



## IPG3.6

Yeah so looking at the pictures. The actual camera output is a normal video (just signal, power and ground) but Audi just chooses weird connections to confuse people.


----------



## MT-V6

Fully fitted, just need to calibrate it now










The view is partly obstructed due to the large tailgate lip


----------



## SwissJetPilot

How much of a hassle was it cutting the deck to get it to fit? Or does the Coupe have a grab handle in that location?

Also, it looks slightly off-set to the right. Can the program be calibrated to accommodate for the off-set?

Here's how much off-set is present with the camera I have. As you can see, it's way to the left. Looking at the design, it wouldn't have been that much of a hassle to incorporate an adjustment screw so it would have been possible to re-position the camera lens so you could point it more to the right.


----------



## MT-V6

It wasn't bad but my rotary tool isn't particularly powerful so I had to take it slowly. Part of the metal is bonded internally to another piece and that is fairly thick to cut

The overall unit is central between the lights, which does mean the camera isn't central. It would look very odd to have the camera central with the handle very offset, so I copied how it is fitted as OEM

Aside from some SUVs, the majority of cars have the camera offset so that it doesn't block the handle

I haven't calibrated it yet but it's an automatic procedure, I'm not sure how effective it is in practice, so I'll have to see how that goes

I need to stick the calibration sheet together and wait for a dry and non windy day - not many of those at the moment!


----------



## pashkito

Hi SJP,
I happen to have a similar camera to yours on my coupe . In the camera settings I could adjust the 
Colored buckets to have it centered - as you can see in the attached pictures. Just trying to help
Regards.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Think I'll head out after dinner and see if I can calibrate mine. 

@ *MT-V6* - Just curious, given the size of the hole you had to cut, wouldn't it have been easier to just get a camera like this and drill small 8mm hole? :?

Many of these style of reverse cameras comes with shims or spacers to avoid the overhanging lip issue. Some of them, like the one shown below, are now available with small controllers to adjust the vertical and horizontal image and to scale the parking lines.

Parkvision Front/Rear Camera
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PARKVISION-Hor ... B071R3HJ6Q

@ *pashkito* - Nice find! Does it use the OEM bulb or is it LED? Can you post a source for your camera?


----------



## pashkito

Hi SJP,
This is where I got it from.

https://www.amazon.de/Wasserdicht-Rückfahrkamera-Distanzlinien-Umschaltbar-Einparkhilfe/dp/B082QQJH52/ref=mp_s_a_1_fkmr0_1?dchild=1&keywords=audi+TT+HD+1280x720p+Goldene+Kamera+Wasserdicht+Nachtsicht+Rückfahrkam&qid=1584638899&sr=8-1-fkmr0

Mind you ! I am not sure if the colored adjustable 
Guidelines come with the camera or they are generated by the Head unit Integrated Canbus.. All I can
Tell for sure is that the white virtual tracks come from the Canbus . Now when I adjust the buckets
To center the colored guidelines the white tracks follow suite.
Please double check with the seller before .
It uses the OEM bulb and of course you could replace it with a LED.
Regards.


----------



## MT-V6

I wanted to use an OEM camera, a few posts back you can see where I had trouble using aftermarket ones - the module doesn't support them for some reason. Also I got a bonus boot handle

As for the grid, they are not necessary as they are overlaid by the module

I have thought about adding a spacer beneath it but I'm not sure what material to use for it. First I need to see how much spacing to use

I also hope to try and calibrate it soon


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Well so much for Calibration, I forgot it's just the Adaptation to set the code for having a camera. It's just changing the code from 0 to 1, that's it. :roll:

@ MT-46 - Yes, right. That was the point all along.


----------



## MT-V6

MT-V6 said:


> It's all done in the camera module I'm afraid, not the RNSE. The adaptation in your screenshot is just the enabling of the camera I'm afraid. I don't believe the RNSE has any options for this


----------



## MT-V6

I have updated the first post with part numbers and some extra info and pictures. I still need to add the pinouts and calibration info. I haven't yet managed to calibrate it myself so that part will need to wait a while


----------



## MT-V6

In order to try and give a better view from the camera (with less of the tailgate overhang at the top, I have been experimenting with making a rubber gasket for it to mount through. Using 5mm SBR rubber made a noticeable difference and has improved the image. I have bought some 6mm to give that a try

It also makes the boot handle a bit easier to use, and because the tailgate lip is quite large on the TT, it is still almost completely hidden when looking from the rear

This was part way through cutting with the outer edge still needing to be cut to size


----------



## IPG3.6

so using the rubber pushes it down further clearing this top black "border" from being seen?










Double benefit - it'll help to make it extra weather proof!


----------



## MT-V6

Yes, not completely but almost. Once the 6mm stuff arrives I'll get it fitted and post another photo. It's not perfect but the tailgate is difficult. The MK3 actually has the camera mounted on a black plastic part with the number plate lights and handle incorporated, but I think there would need to be some welding and fabrication to fit it to the MK2. If I had the resources, I'd give it a go though..!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Do you think if someone attempted this style of reverse camera, it's possible to reach in behind it and secure the retaining nut?

Curious what the hole looks like you had to make without the camera in place.


----------



## IPG3.6

i believe the unit comes "as in" in the pic.... no need to make a hole and pop the camera in...


----------



## MT-V6

Yes there's enough space to fit something like that. You can just about get an arm in there and a spanner

I had to cut a rectangular hole, I think a few posts up there's a photo of it with masking taped out. The benefit is getting a functional boot handle too. By no means a straightforward retrofit though


----------



## MT-V6

I finally got around to making the 6mm rubber gasket to space the camera out from the tailgate lip, and I am happy with the end result.

It looks neat from the outside:










And the image is good from inside:



















As the camera is now fitted further from the bracket, the standard nuts would no longer reach the thread. I used thick spacers, spring washers and then sleeve nuts:


----------



## MT-V6

The only thing left to do is calibrate it now. This will clear a fault code (that only shows in VCDS)

I did attempt this before without luck, so I'll see how I get on


----------



## armran

hi everyone,

I have a TTS 8j my11 equipped with Rnse 193d to which I added Kufatec IMA BASIC PLUS to integrate: DVBT, dvd, carpc (windows7 in dual boot with android x86 and carplay) and rear camera, I also added graphic OPS with OEM front and rear sensors etc etc; Now I would like to replace my poestetiore camera with the original system by adding the 420910441 A module of the r8 (or other compatible ones) and I have some questions about:

1) by chance someone can advise me where to find the r8 module 420910441A (or any other that is compatible with RNSE) at a good price?

2) since I have IMA BASIC Plus which I also use for aftermarket rear camera, if obviously I deactivate the aftermarket camera to replace it with the OEM system, I can leave the ima basic plus mounted for the TV simulation and therefore keep the other functions, i.e. it is ima basic plus compatible with the OEM RVC system of the r8?

3) I currently mount a camera integrated into the rear license plate holder, I really like it because I can adjust the inclination, it is not invasive, I like it aesthetically, it has an infrared night view; is there a way to make any aftermarket camera compatible with the OEM module? what do I need to convert the yellow Video connector so that I can connect it to the RVC Oem module?

4) the wiring necessary for the retrofit is divided into two parts: the part that reaches the RVC module from the RNSE and the part that reaches the camera from the RVC module; could you advise me where to buy it ready-made and at a good price (I've seen several on AliExpress)?

5) if I can use an aftermarket camera, which sensor do you recommend is the best?

6) if I must necessarily mount an OEM camera, which one do you recommend? I would prefer a model that can mount to the bumper and not the tailgate

7) 7) could you tell me which camera they use in the ready-made kit at the following link?
https://www.advanced-incar.co.uk/produc ... -retrofit/

sorry for the many questions, I hope you can help me without bothering you too much


----------



## MT-V6

Sounds like a good setup you have there. I'll try and answer your questions:

1) The 420910441A module is hard to get hold of due to it only being fitted to R8s. You will either have to wait until one comes up for sale on ebay, or get it from Audi. I don't know of any others that are compatible as the R8 was the only model with the RNSE to get the OPS/RVC system

2) I don't have a multimedia module/TV etc in my car, so I am not sure about compatibility. The issue that comes to mind is that the RNSE only have one set of video inputs:

RNSE (T32b), pin 14 (screen earth)
RNSE (T32b), pin 15 (video output sync)
RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output sync earth)
RNSE (T32b), pin 31 (video output blue)
RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output blue earth)
RNSE (T32b), pin 16 (video output green)
RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output green earth)
RNSE (T32b), pin 32 (video output red)
RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output red earth)

I assume you are using these already for your multimedia module? I am interested in finding out more about this though if anyone knows

3) I did try with an aftermarket camera, which was known to work, and with the OEM module it kept cutting out after about 1 minute. I didn't get to the bottom of that, but tried an A6 camera (was cheap, just to test) and it worked, and eventually found the A3 8V camera with handle that I fitted.

4) I made up the wiring myself, but people tend to use Kufatec for looms. Info is above for this

5) There are some that fit into the number plate lights for the TT but the quality varies

6) I think all VAG cars use tailgate mounted cameras, or behind the badge on VWs. The R8 one is in a fix position but wouldn't be an easy fit

7) No idea, though the lower it is mounted the worse view you will get from it

Let me know if you want more info, I'll try and help


----------



## armran

2) I don't remember the pins occupied at the 32-pole socket, I have to check;

3) I was hoping to be able to mount a better aftermarket camera than the OEM one; but so if I use an aftermarket camera, how can I convert the video input to the format compatible with the RVC module? could i have some problem? I have seen there are aftermarket cameras with a much larger sensor is much better


----------



## MT-V6

You might have to experiment with cameras to see what works, not many people have this mod. The R8s have their own camera, and the A3 8Ps can be fitted with the same mounting bracket as the A6, so really it is only the TT that is awkward to mount an OEM camera. I don't think anyone else on this forum has done it either


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> You might have to experiment with cameras to see what works, not many people have this mod. The R8s have their own camera, and the A3 8Ps can be fitted with the same mounting bracket as the A6, so really it is only the TT that is awkward to mount an OEM camera. I don't think anyone else on this forum has done it either


is there a connector that converts a standard vodeo input (rca) to the format that connects to the rvc module of the r8 so that I can try other aftermarket cameras?


----------



## MT-V6

Yes, a female RCA to female fakra is what you need


----------



## armran

great thanks, it remains only to understand how to have both RVC and ima basic plus since they share the pins to the 32-pole socket; I have to add a button that activates the other when excluding one and vice versa


----------



## MT-V6

Potentially with a relay. Do you have the PDC button fitted for you OPS? If so I have an idea for you which I have tried in the past, which is to use the button LED feed as a relay trigger. Then it will be on at any time that the OPS system is activated. Not sure if that will work well with switching RNSE video inputs though. Let me know how you get on anyway


----------



## armran

I had thought of something like this, the proof is that the OPS button is not in the single button like the one you have on A3 and other models, on ours it is all a block together with the other keys so I should take it apart and somehow interact with it and I don't know if I can still do it because there are digital and non-mechanical keys! OT: by chance do you know if there is a discussion in this forum about how to add sound manageability functions to the sport button?


----------



## pcbbc

You can get switch boxes specifically for this.
For example this, although this is just an example (I've not actually used one).

I'm assuming here the official camera module only sends a video signal when reverse is engaged?
If so connect to the master input (it will have priority), and connect your AV input as slave (it will be used if no video signal present on master).


----------



## armran

the function you want is the following:

1) if I insert the reverse gear, the rvc oem ​​screen must appear (together with the graphic OPS drawing that I must be able to choose via function whether to see them together or only OPS).

2) if I am in forward gear and I press the OPS button, the black screen with graphic OPS and large machine shape should appear, obviously I have to hear the sound of the sensors

3) another system could be a manual management so that I choose when to do appear ima or rvc screen

how should the SWITCH you speak of be connected to the system?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> I had thought of something like this, the proof is that the OPS button is not in the single button like the one you have on A3 and other models, on ours it is all a block together with the other keys so I should take it apart and somehow interact with it and I don't know if I can still do it because there are digital and non-mechanical keys! OT: by chance do you know if there is a discussion in this forum about how to add sound manageability functions to the sport button?


Don't worry about the switch, it can be done straight from the PDC module. I did actually try this for a while when working things out so I can confirm it works

Just wire the relay trigger to PDC connector A (T16e), pin 13, which is 12v when PDC is activated

In addition to the little device pcbbc posted, this could be done.

Wire the video input and the IMA input into that device, and wire the PDC LED as above to it to manage the switching of the signals. Sounds an interesting project

I've been looking into adding a front camera to mine in a similar way for a while, it's on the list of future projects I have in mind


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> In addition to the little device pcbbc posted, this could be done.
> 
> Wire the video input and the IMA input into that device, and wire the PDC LED as above to it to manage the switching of the signals. Sounds an interesting project
> 
> I've been looking into adding a front camera to mine in a similar way for a while, it's on the list of future projects I have in mind


The device I linked to doesn't require a signal to perform the switch. It's permanently powered by the looks of things.

From the description it uses the presence/absence of the video signal on the "master" input to control the switching. When a video signal is present on master, that input takes priority. If no signal detected on master, the slave input is used. Of course this setup relies on the assumption that the reversing camera/module only outputs a video signal when it is active. That's certainly the case with an after market camera, but as for the OEM device I couldn't say.

There may be other devices which take a power input from reversing light to control the switch, but this doesn't appear to be one of them.

I concur with your view that trying to switch video signals with a relay is probably not the way to go.


----------



## MT-V6

Ah I didn't read the advert properly, I just assumed there was a trigger wire

I believe the OEM camera is permanently powered as this avoids any initial flicker you might get when switching to it. The camera is also 6v interestingly

Not sure about relays but I'm sure something is available


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had thought of something like this, the proof is that the OPS button is not in the single button like the one you have on A3 and other models, on ours it is all a block together with the other keys so I should take it apart and somehow interact with it and I don't know if I can still do it because there are digital and non-mechanical keys! OT: by chance do you know if there is a discussion in this forum about how to add sound manageability functions to the sport button?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the switch, it can be done straight from the PDC module. I did actually try this for a while when working things out so I can confirm it works
> 
> Just wire the relay trigger to PDC connector A (T16e), pin 13, which is 12v when PDC is activated
> 
> In addition to the little device pcbbc posted, this could be done.
> 
> Wire the video input and the IMA input into that device, and wire the PDC LED as above to it to manage the switching of the signals. Sounds an interesting project
> 
> I've been looking into adding a front camera to mine in a similar way for a while, it's on the list of future projects I have in mind
Click to expand...

I already have a front camera connected to a video input on my tv module

guys I saw that Kufatec sells a harness for those who want to mount ima basic plus on r8 with factory RVC, here in Italy NAVISTORE sells it but also on the Kufatece website you can buy it in others; I wonder how it is possible, with this wiring then both systems could be fine ??

furthermore, in the ima basic plus manual page 5 he talks about the installation of ima basic plus on cars fitted with RVC series

https://www.navistore.it/shop/100101-au ... 00477.html


----------



## MT-V6

Not seen that before. My thinking is that the IMA supports an external input which it outputs through to the RNSE?


----------



## armran

ima has a video input for external sources and two audio inputs; then it has the video outputs to the 32-pole gray connector which would be the same used by rvc and the video output PINs are the same for the two systems; the dtrana thing is that there is the wiring for ima basic plus to be installed on cars with factory rvc as well as xhe appunro in the ima manual on page 5 we talk about it! i think i will have to write directly to kifatec and ask them for explanations. i can't post pictures here, how do i do it?


----------



## armran

I would like to have the following combination of functions;

1) in forward gear I must display IMA BASIC Plus when I press the MEDIA-TV button.

2) in forward gear if I press the button on the PDC dashboard I must have the black screen with the outline of the machine and the front and rear radars (exactly as it works now)

3) when reverse gear is engaged, the IMA BASIC PLUS Video signal must be switched off and the camera must appear that I must be able to modify from the RNSE key exactly as per original and then choose whether to display the camera or the camera together with the small shape of the car;

So my question is whether to add a switch on the power supply of the two systems or on the video signal?

guys if by chance you have some links to recommend me for a RVC r8 could you tell me?


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Current setup is to use the PDC status light to trigger the relay, to provide 12v to the camera.
> 
> However, this still isn't working reliably, and I can only assume it's because the module expects the camera to be permanently powered, and the delay in getting the video feed when in reverse is causing the module to error.
> 
> My latest idea to to try to remove the camera from the equation to narrow down the fault. I have temporarily wired in a little converter that outputs a 'no signal' image when nothing is connected, and I tested this on a TV indoors and it was still outputting after several hours.
> 
> I fitted this today and I did get the image, but for some reason it disappeared from the RNSE after a few minutes to never return. Hopefully I'll have better luck after a full ignition cycle overnight.
> 
> Interestingly, the camera module/RNSE is distorting the image to give the fisheye effect:


I would need to know if when the gear knob is in D, if you press the PDC button, the graphics of the car appear with the front and rear radars or if the retrocam appears together with the graphics?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> ima has a video input for external sources and two audio inputs; then it has the video outputs to the 32-pole gray connector which would be the same used by rvc and the video output PINs are the same for the two systems; the dtrana thing is that there is the wiring for ima basic plus to be installed on cars with factory rvc as well as xhe appunro in the ima manual on page 5 we talk about it! i think i will have to write directly to kifatec and ask them for explanations. i can't post pictures here, how do i do it?


I have not seet the kufatec IMA with that lead before but it does look good. I assume it will switch the input to the RVC when it detects PDC signals via canbus?



armran said:


> I would like to have the following combination of functions;
> 
> 1) in forward gear I must display IMA BASIC Plus when I press the MEDIA-TV button.
> 
> 2) in forward gear if I press the button on the PDC dashboard I must have the black screen with the outline of the machine and the front and rear radars (exactly as it works now)
> 
> 3) when reverse gear is engaged, the IMA BASIC PLUS Video signal must be switched off and the camera must appear that I must be able to modify from the RNSE key exactly as per original and then choose whether to display the camera or the camera together with the small shape of the car;
> 
> So my question is whether to add a switch on the power supply of the two systems or on the video signal?
> 
> guys if by chance you have some links to recommend me for a RVC r8 could you tell me?


1) makes sense

2) why just OPS? If showing the OPS it makes sense to also have the reverse camera image. I think to switch between full screen OPS -> RVC with OPS based on gear wouldn't be possible as that is coded in to the PDC and RNSE

3) same as above. If in PDC mode, just have RVC + OPS showing the whole time. That way you can use the PDC button status LED as the trigger like I mentioned?

Are you wanting the OEM R8 camera part number?



armran said:


> I would need to know if when the gear knob is in D, if you press the PDC button, the graphics of the car appear with the front and rear radars or if the retrocam appears together with the graphics?


When you press PDC button in any gear you will get RVC + OPS. It will turn off when you drive ~10mph


----------



## armran

how do i use the led to cancel the power supply on ima basic plus when the key is premiered? no no i won't mount the r8 camera


----------



## MT-V6

I don't understand what you mean, could you rephrase it?

Isn't the IMA powered up separately already?


----------



## armran

I should make sure that when rvc works, the power supply to ima is cut off and when I turn off the rcv function, ima is powered again; This is why its systems use the same video channel as the RNSE input and therefore cannot work at the same time


----------



## armran

guys how could I use the led of the PDC button? it would be perfect if when the key has the led on, the RVC r8 system was started by cutting off the power supply to ima basic plus, vice versa when the led goes off, power must be supplied to ima and no power supply to the RVC module


----------



## MT-V6

I posted the pin above



MT-V6 said:


> Just wire the relay trigger to PDC connector A (T16e), pin 13, which is 12v when PDC is activated


I wouldn't cut power to the TVC camera module, you'll just trigger fault codes and after power has been cut, I think the RNSE will stop using it until ignition is reset

I'd keep everything powered and just switch the input signal to the RNSE, if possible


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> I wouldn't cut power to the TVC camera module, you'll just trigger fault codes and after power has been cut, I think the RNSE will stop using it until ignition is reset


Correct. Cutting power to the IMA will cause all kinds of problems.
Even when I had mine powered from the ignition on, it wouldn't work reliably.
IMA is now powered via a relay drvien by the D13 pin of the RNS-E for fault free operation.



> I'd keep everything powered and just switch the input signal to the RNSE, if possible


Yes. Can't really see how this could work any other way.
Although video input should be switched to the IMA, surely?


----------



## MT-V6

By TVC above I mean RVC, but everything you say sounds like my experience with the R8 RVC module

And yes I guess the input to the IMA, I'm just not familiar with that setup. Maybe I need to get one haha


----------



## armran

guys but keeping both powered, doesn't it create some problems with the CAN BUS? I thought instead of cutting power to the one not in use pruorio to avoid problems of can bus conflict!

so the pin 12+ of the pdc button is T16e or did I get it wrong?

I did not understand how to use the led of the pdc button to be able to start RVC r8 or ima


----------



## MT-V6

The OEM RVC module is on address 6C and not as a 'TV' (not sure on address) so I would think that both would be fine


----------



## armran

good morning guys, I wrote to "https://www.need4street.de" and they assured me that they have already done such installations; they told me that the RVC r8 module has a video channel at the 58 pin socket and that IMA BASIC PLUS should not be connected to the RNSE as I currently have it but should be connected to the RVC module through this particular wiring https: //www.need4street .de / Kabelsatz-fuer-VW-Audi-CAN-Basic-Basic-Plus-OEM-RFK-High-vorhanden

can you confirm that there is audio and video input to the pins of the RVC 58-pole socket? by chance do you have the diagram of the same socket?

guys, I saw that there are also the wiring for RVC audi a3 8p; what is the difference between the RVC r8 kit and the a3 8p one? shouldn't it always be the same kit?


----------



## MT-V6

It does look like the R8 RVC module can support an input in that case, interesting as I don't believe it was ever used by Audi. Very interested to see how you get on with that, I might be temped to give it a try next time I have the boot panel removed.

As for 8P/8J I am pretty sure the wiring would be the same. Same RNSE and the R8 module is obviously the same too


----------



## armran

theoretically if an r8 was fitted with the RVC and the owner also wanted the TV, probably the TV interfaced with RNSE passing precisely from RVC! but you don't have by chance a diagram of the pins of the 54-pole socket of the module? i am still looking for a well priced RVC module


----------



## armran

I have to find a module at a good price


----------



## MT-V6

I don't think it was possible to specify the TV with camera, it doesn't show in the diagrams anyway. Yes I do have the pins, I'll add them here tomorrow. I never actually finished the first post of this thread with all the info


----------



## armran

great, then as soon as you can, put all the PINs of socket 58 of the RVC r8 module. I was wondering; but if IMA BASIC is to be connected on RVC r8 and not directly to RNSE, the moving image release currently connected to RNSE, where will it be connected? I ask another question; Have you ever thought of installing the APS system thanks to which the car parks alone? I think the ABS module also needed to be replaced to do this


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> great, then as soon as you can, put all the PINs of socket 58 of the RVC r8 module. I was wondering; but if IMA BASIC is to be connected on RVC r8 and not directly to RNSE, the moving image release currently connected to RNSE, where will it be connected? I ask another question; Have you ever thought of installing the APS system thanks to which the car parks alone? I think the ABS module also needed to be replaced to do this


I have added the pinout to the first post, I hope that helps you out. I have not added any of the input pins in the kufatec guide as I have not confirmed it and also it is not required for the reverse camera retrofit

I am not sure whether the moving guidelines are added by the RVC module or by the RNSE, but I assume it that if the IMA is wired through the RVC module ipput, and the guidelines/OPS would not be shown.

As for the parking system, I have looked into but not in much detail. From what I have found the TT should be compatible apart from the instrument cluster coding not having the right option... Also it is controlled via a different PDC module and not related to the RVC, so it won't affect this retrofit


----------



## armran

if I make sure that when the led of the PDC key is on, the video signal of the ima basic plus is interrupted, which will remain powered, could the ima can bus conflict with that of the RVC r8 module? I could very well make sure that when the led of the pdc button is turned on the power is removed from the ima basic plus but I would prefer to keep it powered and interrupt the video signal, after all even if both ima basic and the RVC module receive the can bus signal, I don't think anything is in conflict


----------



## MT-V6

I don't think you need to do any custom wiring as you have pointed out the the IMA supports the R8 RVC module?

Just leave it all wired up permanently

The R8 module has a proper canbus address 6C so won't clash with any "TV" modules


----------



## armran

the problem is that both IMA and rvc use the same Video channel to the 32pin socket behind the rnse so you have to hope that the kufatec wiring works! if it does not work, the only possibility is to use the led on the pdc button and exclude either the video signal or the IMA power supply, I would prefer to exclude the video signal while keeping the ima powered


----------



## MT-V6

But according to the kufatec part you linked to, the RVC module supports an input from the IMA

So it would be IMA -> RVC -> RNSE


----------



## armran

so theoretically, instead of connecting it directly to the RNSE, the basic plus soul should be connected to the 54-pole socket of the RVC module which should be a video input, to do this you need the specific Kufatec wiring to install ima on RVC Oem; the strange thing is that kifatec replied that it cannot install ima basic on factory RVC


----------



## Wolvez

MT-V6 said:


> But according to the kufatec part you linked to, the RVC module supports an input from the IMA
> 
> So it would be IMA -> RVC -> RNSE


Biggest problem with Kufatec is the customer support is very horrible. If you ask them a question, you will never received an answer even if you bought something from them. Sometimes you will received a response but totally not helpfull.


----------



## armran

good morning guys, does anyone have any news to tell about the compatibility of IMA BASIC PlUS with RVC R8? I am still looking for an RVC module at a good price and I am not able to find it, if you have to advise me where to find it used by spending about $ 200-250 would you let me know?


----------



## armran

guys, I have the photos of the pins occupied by ima basic plus, I have the assembly diagram of the specific wiring for r8 equipped with factory rvc, how can I post the photos if they can help you understand? the ways to follow are therefore 2:

1) mount ima basic plus with normal wiring for RNSE, mount RVC r8 with its wiring and then put together the wires that occupy the same pins and switch off IMA BASIC PLUS through a relay connected to socket 16 poles and to PIN 13 of the PDC keyboard so that when the pdc led turns on, it cuts power to a display on the RVC monitor.

2) try to use the Kufatec 35951 wiring that connects IMA BASIC PLUS not to the RNSE but to the RVC module, then connect the RVC module to RNSE to the 32-pole socket

have you tried? are there any developments on the subject?


----------



## MT-V6

You should be able to add your images as attachments when you post

I would think that the best option would be the kufatec wire


----------



## armran

in all this I hope both to be able to replace my current wiring that connects IMA BASIC PLUS directly to RNSE through the 32-pin grid socket with specific wiring for those who mount RVC factory, and I hope not to lose the AUX IN function that occupy PIN 21, 22 and 06 of the gray 32 PIN socket behind the RNSE

looking at the diagram you have shown on the front page, it seems to me that the wiring that goes from RVC to the 32-pin gray socket behind RNSE, does not occupy the AUX IN pins

P.S. the order of the images must be seen starting from the last one up, I don't know why he placed them like this, they had to be the other way around


----------



## MT-V6

I can confirm that the R8 RVC module does not use the aux in pins, as there is no audio. Are your aux in pins currently taken by your kufatec IMA?

My aux in pins are taken by the AMI


----------



## armran

I currently have the AUX IN fully functional; I moved the AUXI IN wires to PINA 21, 22 and 06 of the 32-pin gray socket.


----------



## armran

I currently have the AUX IN fully functional; I moved the AUXI IN wires to PINA 21, 22 and 06 of the 32-pin gray socket.


----------



## pcbbc

The audio inputs for the IMA (when you are using it to provide a TV input) use pins 13, 28 and 29, do they not?
Of course reversing cameras do not usually provide audio, so these pins are usually not connected.
Basically aux and video have separate audio inputs.


----------



## MT-V6

Does the IMA output any audio?


----------



## armran

yes of course it has both the audio and video output as well as the audio video input


----------



## MT-V6

Do you have the IMA audio connected through the aux in? Have you spliced them together?


----------



## armran

no no! IMA BASIC PLUS uses the audio and video signal at the output which enters the 32-pin gray socket behind the rnse (see photo above, I don't know which are the PINs because the wiring has arrived ready); the input has RCA connectors instead. The AUX IN, on the other hand, uses PIN 21, 22 and 06 of the 32-pin socket (see a couple of photos above). I don't know if installing RVC r8 you lose the aux in; do you remember what you have at pins 21, 22 and 06? in the photo you can see the 3 PINs 21, 22 and 06 referring to the AUX highlighted in red and the PINs referring to IMA BASIC PLUS in green, therefore power, audio and video


----------



## armran

good morning guys, could you tell me a coach wrecker that may have some r8 inside to ask for the RVC form? I am not able to find it used at all, I would like to spend from € 200 downwards since I found it new for about 300


----------



## MT-V6

They are quite hard to come by, I eventually got mine from Germany. Your best bet is to try eBay with an international search and wait, but it could take a while...

€300 for a new one is a pretty good price, I just checked my emails and in 2019 the Audi dealer price was £375 here


----------



## armran

good morning guys, maybe I found the form and I hope it will arrive soon, hoping it is not a scam;

1) Could you list me everything I need to build the wiring from the RVC module to RNSE?

2) Could you also list everything you need to build the wiring from RVC module to aftermarket camera?

3) if I place it near where I have the parking sensor module, how do I get the power and what do I need to make the power wiring? in a hurry, I also order the Kufatec wiring to connect IMA to RVC and then I should have everything for the correct installation?

4) by chance PINs 6, 21 and 22 of the 32-pin gray socket behind RNSE are also used for RVC wiring? I ask because they are 3 pins used by AUX in which I would not want to lose

I would also need the Pin codes to complete the cables and also the code of the 32-pin gray socket and the black socket that goes to the RVC module


----------



## MT-V6

All the info should be in the first post of this thread

The RNSE aux in pins are not needed as there is no audio

Looking forward to seeing if the kufatec stuff works


----------



## armran

below I copied your diagram:

1) T32b is the 32-pin socket behind RNSE

2) T32a which socket is it?

3) PIN 39 and 40 of the 54-pin socket of RVC, I didn't understand where they go, what would be the T32a socket?

4) pin 43 of the RVC 54pole socket, I did not understand where it arrives; comes behind RNSE?

5) PIN 44 of the 54-pole socket of RVC must be connected to terminal 31 (ground) but what is it?

6) PINs 47 and 48 of the 54-pole socket of RVC power the camera and are integrated into the specific connector to power the camera; correct?

7) what kind of cables do you recommend to use for the construction of the wiring that goes from the 54-pin RVC socket (which I will place near the pdc module on the side panel in the trunk) to the 32-pin gray socket behind the RNSE? and how many meters can be enough? if possible can you give the link of the type of cables to use?

Wiring

Reversing camera system control unit (J772) - (54-pin connector, black)
Pin 25 > RNSE (T32b), pin 14 (screen earth)
Pin 27 > RNSE (T32b), pin 15 (video output sync)
Pin 28 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output sync earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 29 > RNSE (T32b), pin 31 (video output blue)
Pin 30 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output blue earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 31 > RNSE (T32b), pin 16 (video output green)
Pin 32 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output green earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
Pin 33 > RNSE (T32b), pin 32 (video output red)
Pin 34 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output red earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)

Pin 39 > Infotainment CAN low (splice Bose amp T32a pin 32 - orange/brown)
Pin 40 > Infotainment CAN high (splice Bose amp T32a pin 27 - orange/purple)

Pin 43 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
Pin 44 > Terminal 31 (earth)

Pin 47 > Camera power connector, pin 2 (earth)
Pin 48 > Camera power connector, pin 1 (positive)
FAKRA ground > Camera phono (ground) (black)
FAKRA signal > Camera phono (signal) (yellow)


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> All the info should be in the first post of this thread
> 
> The RNSE aux in pins are not needed as there is no audio
> 
> Looking forward to seeing if the kufatec stuff works


did you order ima basic plus? please help me to better understand what is written above


----------



## armran

guys, in your opinion what is the difference between the following wiring, all for RVC r8 but with different codes?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> below I copied your diagram:
> 
> 1) T32b is the 32-pin socket behind RNSE
> 
> 2) T32a which socket is it?
> 
> 3) PIN 39 and 40 of the 54-pin socket of RVC, I didn't understand where they go, what would be the T32a socket?
> 
> 4) pin 43 of the RVC 54pole socket, I did not understand where it arrives; comes behind RNSE?
> 
> 5) PIN 44 of the 54-pole socket of RVC must be connected to terminal 31 (ground) but what is it?
> 
> 6) PINs 47 and 48 of the 54-pole socket of RVC power the camera and are integrated into the specific connector to power the camera; correct?
> 
> 7) what kind of cables do you recommend to use for the construction of the wiring that goes from the 54-pin RVC socket (which I will place near the pdc module on the side panel in the trunk) to the 32-pin gray socket behind the RNSE? and how many meters can be enough? if possible can you give the link of the type of cables to use?


1) Correct

2) As you see in my notes, T32a is the Bose amp connector. Just an easy source of Infotainment canbus

3) Same

4) As in my notes it is a fused permanent live. I chose to put it in the boot fuse box as I have mounted my RVC module in the right boot side panel

5) Use an earth you like, again I used the one behind the right boot side panel

6) Yes pins 47 and 48 power the camera. Note it is 6 volts and it is ignition live

7) I use 8 core 0.22mm2 screened stranded wire for the video feed between the RVC and the RNSE, you can see it in my photos. This is the one I used https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263874744573. 5 metres would be plenty. For all other connections I used 0.35mm thinwall wire


----------



## armran

3) where do I find T32a, by chance is it positioned in the same area where I have the pdc module in the right side panel of the boot?

A) summarizing: PINs 25, 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32, 33, 34 all go to the 32pole socket behind RNSE to the respective pins as per your diagram;

B) PINs 28, 30, 32, 34 join everything together and enter PIN 30 of the 32-pin socket behind RNSE;

C) PIN 39 and 40 can remain in the boot and reach the T32a socket (how do I recognize it?);

D) PIN 43 and 44 always remain there in the boot;

E) PINs 47 and 48 reach the camera;

F) for PIN 27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 I use a wiring of 8 twisted and shielded 0.22mm wires!

all correct?

I found this, okay?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/114447384684


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *armran* - T32a is the large 32-pin connector on the Bose Amp. The Amp is located behind the left-side trunk panel -

*Locating and Removing the Bose Amp -*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737


----------



## armran

ok thank you then I will also have to open the left side panel


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you take a look through Workshop Manual *Wiring Diagrams & Component Locations - A005TT20021*, you can find the wiring diagram for the Bose Amp (J525 Digital Sound System Control Module). The image above is from Workshop Manual - *Communications - RG 91 - D3E8006B7D9*.

You can find them both here under Section 2 -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829


----------



## armran

can I connect PIN 39 and 40 of the 54-pole socket of RVC to the respective CAN L and CAN H of pins 10 and 9 of the QUAD LOCK behind RNSE?

in a nutshell I'm trying to make a diagram in which I integrate both the wiring that goes from RNSE to RVC and from ima basic plus to RVC


----------



## armran

this is how I will practically prepare my wiring from RVC-> RNSE to be integrated again IMA BASIC PLUS! tell me if correct?

1) I understood well to solder PIN 25, 28, 30, 32, 34 on a single wire until reaching the T32b socket and dividing the wire to PIN 14 and 30 or it is convenient that pin 25 of RVC does not balance it to the others ground and connect it directly to pin 14 of T32b?

2) 27, 29, 31, 33 from RVC (video), am I using the correct 8 core shielded cable?

3) correct the connections of RVC pins 39, 40, 43, 44 in both configurations shown on the graph?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's a schematic to help explain how it all goes together. This is based directly off the Audi R8 J772 schematic, so it should be correct. But if you find any errors please let me know.

I have also clarified the splice/connector points where the wire is spliced to another wire in the harness rather than terminated at a pin. As noted with the RNS-E (T32b) and Bose Amp (T32a) these are spliced into the existing wires. The exceptions are pin 43 which is power and 44 which is common ground which are terminated.

Please note the schematic shown for the camera is for the OEM A3 camera (P/N 8V0 827 566) and most cameras follow this convention of power (red), earth/ground (black) and an RCA video connection (yellow). Be aware some cameras have one or two additional wires (not shown); usually white and/or green. These wires control the range lines displayed on the screen and/or the ability to mirror the image. Please refer to the cameras's factory instructions for specific information.

Companies like Kufatec and Ampire also offer pre-made harnesses but be aware what they advertise on their website may not necessarily the harness intended for your specific vehicle. And because they don't use color coded wires, it's nearly impossible to figure out the pin locations based on the pictures.









I also recommend the use of T-tap connectors rather than Scotch-lock connectors where a tap or splice is required. I used them for my reverse camera set up and found they work really well and are very easy to install.









To make routing the video cable easier, rather than using the stock yellow RCA connector you can make your own using paired black-red cable and two RCA terminal block connectors. This makes routing the cable much easier since you don't have to deal with the RCA connector. Just run the black-red cable as you wish, then terminate both ends with the RCA terminal block connectors. Be sure you connect them correctly on both ends red (+) and black (-)

Both the T-tap and RCA terminal block connectors are available from Amazon or other online resellers and are often sold under different brand names.


----------



## armran

thank you, it's very clear


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> armran said:
> 
> 
> 
> below I copied your diagram:
> 
> 1) T32b is the 32-pin socket behind RNSE
> 
> 2) T32a which socket is it?
> 
> 3) PIN 39 and 40 of the 54-pin socket of RVC, I didn't understand where they go, what would be the T32a socket?
> 
> 4) pin 43 of the RVC 54pole socket, I did not understand where it arrives; comes behind RNSE?
> 
> 5) PIN 44 of the 54-pole socket of RVC must be connected to terminal 31 (ground) but what is it?
> 
> 6) PINs 47 and 48 of the 54-pole socket of RVC power the camera and are integrated into the specific connector to power the camera; correct?
> 
> 7) what kind of cables do you recommend to use for the construction of the wiring that goes from the 54-pin RVC socket (which I will place near the pdc module on the side panel in the trunk) to the 32-pin gray socket behind the RNSE? and how many meters can be enough? if possible can you give the link of the type of cables to use?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Correct
> 
> 2) As you see in my notes, T32a is the Bose amp connector. Just an easy source of Infotainment canbus
> 
> 3) Same
> 
> 4) As in my notes it is a fused permanent live. I chose to put it in the boot fuse box as I have mounted my RVC module in the right boot side panel
> 
> 5) Use an earth you like, again I used the one behind the right boot side panel
> 
> 6) Yes pins 47 and 48 power the camera. Note it is 6 volts and it is ignition live
> 
> 7) I use 8 core 0.22mm2 screened stranded wire for the video feed between the RVC and the RNSE, you can see it in my photos. This is the one I used https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/263874744573. 5 metres would be plenty. For all other connections I used 0.35mm thinwall wire
Click to expand...

have you already tried to install ima basic plus and integrate it to RVC? how is it going?


----------



## armran

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *armran* - T32a is the large connector on the Bose Amp. The Amp is located behind the left-side trunk panel -
> 
> *Locating and Removing the Bose Amp -*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1889737
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


by chance can you provide me with the wiring diagram of the 54-pin socket of RVC?

I need to understand where the pins of the ima basic plus that currently occupy the same positions that those coming from RVC should be moved to, in doing so I also create the new IMA-> RVC wiring that I will integrate with the RVC-> RNSE one


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The wiring diagrams are located in the Workshop Manuals I linked previously.

By the way, you don't have to click *Quote* every time you reply. It just takes up space in the post. Instead, just click *Post Reply* in the lower left corner -


----------



## armran

ok I ask for forgiveness! yes I saw the diagram you provided me and it is excellent but I would need all 54 pins of the RVC socket to understand how to also make the wiring from IMA BASIC PLUS -> RVC but I need to know all 54 pins


----------



## SwissJetPilot

No worries 

Again, go to the link I provided, download the workshop PDF and check the wiring diagrams as all the pin locations are defined for every connector.

Once you have the PDF open, you can search for what you're looking for with the PDF search function. In this case, I'm using Foxit Phantom PDF reader which is a free download PDF reader.

As shown below, I entered "T32a" in the search field located in the top right corner. Click the right arrow to move forwards or the left arrow to move backwards through the document to display all instances of "T32a" in the document.

If you're not familiar with VAG wiring diagrams, this workshop manual will really help explain how to read them and what all the characters mean *How To Read VAG Wiring Diagrams*. It's also under Section 2 with the others.


----------



## armran

ok I try now

ok thank you, i will try to look for the 54 poles connector of RVC r8

I think it is not there because it is not foreseen on TT


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Try this link for the Audi R8 wiring diagrams. If I understand your comment correctly, RVC = J772. In which case you will find J772 in the Audi R8 wiring diagram. You'll need to download it as a PDF in order to use the PDF search functions -

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9v0lv6yy1v8g ... ations.pdf


----------



## armran

I don't understand how I have to read it to identify each of the 54 pins of the RVC socket !!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just because a device has a given number of pins, it's possible not all of them are used. The image below is from the label on the RNS-E which is where the T32b connector is located. As you can see on the label, very few of the 32 pin locations are actually used and the unused pins are labeled as N.C.


----------



## armran

yes I have this, the problem is getting every single pin of the 54-pole socket of the RVC r8 module


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I'm not sure the manufacturers of the various modules provide pin-outs. I know the RNS-E is one of the few that have the pin-outs on the label and even they can be different. For example, Block C, Pin 2 may be N.C. or it may be RFSL depending on how the RNS-E was configured at the factory.


----------



## MT-V6

I have just caught up with this, but it looks like SJP has done a good job of answering everything and has created a nice schematic to visualise my notes.

You keep asking about all pins of the RVC module, but as in my first post and SJPs schematic, this is all that is used:



MT-V6 said:


> *Wiring*
> 
> Reversing camera system control unit (J772) - (54-pin connector, black)
> Pin 25 > RNSE (T32b), pin 14 (screen earth)
> Pin 27 > RNSE (T32b), pin 15 (video output sync)
> Pin 28 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output sync earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
> Pin 29 > RNSE (T32b), pin 31 (video output blue)
> Pin 30 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output blue earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
> Pin 31 > RNSE (T32b), pin 16 (video output green)
> Pin 32 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output green earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
> Pin 33 > RNSE (T32b), pin 32 (video output red)
> Pin 34 > RNSE (T32b), pin 30 (video output red earth) (splice all RGBS earths together)
> 
> Pin 39 > Infotainment CAN low (splice Bose amp T32a pin 32 - orange/brown)
> Pin 40 > Infotainment CAN high (splice Bose amp T32a pin 27 - orange/purple)
> 
> Pin 43 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
> Pin 44 > Terminal 31 (earth)
> 
> Pin 47 > Camera power connector, pin 2 (earth)
> Pin 48 > Camera power connector, pin 1 (positive)
> FAKRA ground > Camera phono (ground) (black)
> FAKRA signal > Camera phono (signal) (yellow)


The exception being the extra pins that apparently work as in input, that kufatec have in their instructions (untested)


----------



## armran

guys, your explanations are perfect and very clear, thank you very much for the help you are giving me, you are very kind! in fact the other pins that we do not know, I would need to know them to understand how to make the wiring from ima basic plus to RVC since the kufatec wiring is 20cm long and I need at least 5mt


----------



## MT-V6

I would say to make it simpler, to firstly get the R8 module working. Then look to get the IMA working too using the kufatec instructions which are a bit vague https://www.kufatec.com/en/ima-multimed ... able-35951


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *MT-V6* - Always happy to help. 

@ *armran* - With regards to the Kufatec instructions MT-V6 linked above, the title states "Brief instruction multimedia interface" and that they offer a "detailed" manual. There are only two pages of these instructions provided, and at the bottom it references page 10, so clearly, there's 8 pages missing. I tried the link but it didn't work so you may want to contact them yourself. I believe only Kufatec customers have access to the "detailed" instructions.


----------



## armran

boys, here is one of the dilemmas that haunted me and that we did not understand well; the harness supplied by kufatec specific for r8 equipped with factory rvc (35951) is 20cm long so for me that I have installed IMA BASIC PLUS behind the drawer and that install it RVC in the side panel of the trunk near the pdc, the cable will have to be modified: as per guide, the cable has a portion of wires that will go to the QUADLOCK connector behind RNSE exactly like my current harness (PIN 9, 10, 12 and 12+ that power IMA and supply CAN L and CAN H); the other portion of wires that I currently connect to the T32b socket, instead go to the 54pole RVC socket and which in my case must therefore be replaced with 5m wires to reach the luggage compartment; now to avoid disassembling everything and reassembling, I should modify my wiring and understand from which PIN the wires coming from IMA that reach the T32b start and move them to the respective correct PINs of the 54 poles RVC, being able to understand which are the pins, I will not have to disassemble anything but simply extend the wires that now reach the T32b and make them reach the correct PINs in the 54-pole RVC. let's see if I can find the IMA BASIC PLUS wiring from a friend of mine so that I can see the PINs without having to disassemble everything on my car, as soon as I have them I communicate them to us.

the photo of the 54-pole connector is not clear to me;

a) in the picture it seems that PIN 25 is soldered to other pins but to which ones? shouldn't it go directly to PIN 14 of the T32b?

b) PIN 28, 30, 32, 34 of 54poli, shouldn't they bind together and reach the same pin 30 of T32b?

c) it is correct that the following wires are shielded RVC 25-> T32b 14, RVC 27-> T32b 15, RVC 28-> T32b 30, RVC29-> T32b 31, RVC31-> T32b 16, RVC 33-> T32b 32 such as others need to be shielded?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> a) in the picture it seems that PIN 25 is soldered to other pins but to which ones? shouldn't it go directly to PIN 14 of the T32b?


This photo is of the 54 pin RVC connector. The pin 25 is the outer wire screen which is soldered to a grey wire in my car. You are correct though, that at the other end of this wire it goes to T32b pin 14



> b) PIN 28, 30, 32, 34 of 54poli, shouldn't they bind together and reach the same pin 30 of T32b?


Same here, this is the 54 pin end where they are all separate, but at the other end, they are joined to T32b pin 30



> c) it is correct that the following wires are shielded RVC 25-> T32b 14, RVC 27-> T32b 15, RVC 28-> T32b 30, RVC29-> T32b 31, RVC31-> T32b 16, RVC 33-> T32b 32 such as others need to be shielded?


The wire I posted above is shielded around 8 wires:
RVC 27 -> T32b 15
RVC 28 -> T32b 30
RVC 29 -> T32b 31
RVC 30 -> T32b 30
RVC 31 -> T32b 16
RVC 32 -> T32b 30
RVC 33 -> T32b 32
RVC 34 -> T32b 30

The shield itself is:
RVC 25 -> T32b 14


----------



## armran

a) perfect ok then I will connect PIN 25 directly to T32b 14 and use a shielded wire

b) in this case I will weld PIN 30, 32, 34 to PIN 28 starting from the end of the 54 pole socket so that it will reach to the T32b a single shielded wire, by doing so I will remain free 4 shielded wires (I ordered a 10-pin shielded cable) that I will use from IMA BASIC PLUS -> RVC 54 poles so that by passing a wiring from the trunk to the rear RNSE, I will be able to serve both RVC -> RNSE and IMA-> RVC I also ordered 2 pole shielded wiring for B1 and B2

C) if I connect CAN H and CAN L to the respective PIN 9 and PIN 10 of the D socket located at the QUADLOCK behind RNSE, it is the same as connecting to CAN H and CAN L (PIN 40 and PIN 39) of the Bose T32a module 27 and T32a 32?

theoretically RVC 25-> T32b 14 could I use a normal cable or better if it is shielded?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> C) if I connect CAN H and CAN L to the respective PIN 9 and PIN 10 of the D socket located at the QUADLOCK behind RNSE, it is the same as connecting to CAN H and CAN L (PIN 40 and PIN 39) of the Bose T32a module 27 and T32a 32?


Yep that is fine, it's all the same infotainment CAN


> theoretically RVC 25-> T32b 14 could I use a normal cable or better if it is shielded?


I would use shielded as it will protect against interference


----------



## armran

i CAN H and CAN L don't need to be shielded right?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> i CAN H and CAN L don't need to be shielded right?


Nope but twist them together


----------



## armran

Ok ok


----------



## armran

guys, to complete the realization chart of my RVC-> RNSE + IMA-> RVC wiring, I would need to understand which PIN of the RVC socket correspond to the following PINS OF THE T32b: T32b 14, 15, 30, 31, 32-> RVC ??? I need to know why these PINs must be moved from T32b to 54poli RVC but I don't know on which PINs; look at the two photos below


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Would you be so kind and attach the entire Kafatec PDF?

If you're not sure how to do that, check this link -

*How to prevent Photobucket P500 errors and fix embedded imgs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9143987


----------



## armran

there he is

pdf IMA BASIC PLUS installation on the various models but here it does not report the pins of the 54pole RVC socket because it distinguishes them only by color


----------



## armran

guys good morning, I update you on the current situation:

1) I finally received the RVC module with the final A but not having the wiring I cannot test it.

2) I believe I have ordered all the material to create the wirings: 54-pole socket with relative metal PINs, T32b socket with relative PINs, 1J0973119 connector, 000 979 009 E cable, Fakra --> RCA cable, 120 T-shaped current collector, various types of heat-shrink sheath, 5m of 10-pole 0.22 shielded cable for RVC-> T32b wiring, 5m of 0.22 4-pole shielded cable for IMA BASIC PLUS --> RVC wiring; unfortunately I will have to wait for them at least 1 month because I ordered everything on AliExpress for a lot less money but I think nothing is missing (if something is missing, could you tell me what to add?)! I just have to choose which camera to install, I would like an aftermarket one which seems to me to be even better than the original one and cost much less, I would like this one in the following photo but I noticed that it does not exist with a led ceiling light and I don't like this; do you have any advice?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_uRQ0nr

3) to complete the IMA BASIC PLUS --> RVC wiring I still have to understand which are the 8 PINs of the 54-pole RVC socket that correspond to the PINs of the T32b socket; 
I have to move the T32b PINs 13, 15, 16, 28, 29, 30, 31, 32 to the PINs of the 54-pin socket of the RVC!

T32b 13-> T54 5
T32b 28-> T54 4
T32b 29-> T54 7
T32b 15, 16, 30, 31, 32 --> T54 11, 13, 15, 17, 18 but I don't know in what order not knowing every single pin


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The reverse camera/light I used (shown in the Reverse Camera DIY) is becoming more difficult to find, but it looks like a few sites are still advertising it -

You can also Google search for it as it may be advertised as "Reverse Camera for Audi A4L, A1, Q5" 
Model Number: 86-852, Brand: CANDID

https://www.motormax.co.uk/collections/ ... ts/audi-tt
https://www.sigmacarstereo.com/reverse- ... -a4l-a1-q5
http://www.germid.cn/car_rear_view_came ... _1852.html


----------



## armran

I found it on AliExpress but the ceiling light is not LED; in any case, is it the same as the original tt ceiling light or should the other one also be changed?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The one I have (shown below) allows you to remove the OEM C5W festoon bulb from the license plate light and install it into the Reverse Camera light fixture. So it's basically a one-to-one swap.

However, you might be able to replace the OEM C5W bulbs with C5W LED replacements if you prefer the LED look.


----------



## armran

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vMviVT

it looks the same as the original halogen ones, so I won't be able to put the original led ceiling lights!

the size and shape of the glass are the same as the original one?

with the original RVC module, works well, are they compatible?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The reverse camera shown doesn't come with a light bulb, you have use the one from your existing OEM light. This is why I said if you want it to be LED, you can replace the OEM C5W incandescent bulb with a C5W LED bulb. Do this for both sides (left and right) and they'll match.

Now whether or not a C5W LED bulb will work is another question and I don't know. :?

Also, be aware that early model Mk2's had screw-type license plate lights, so check yours and make sure they look like mine (no screw holes) or the camera won't fit -


----------



## armran

mine is a 2011 tts, it has no holes so I can mount it tranquilizer! the shape of the glass of the ceiling light is the same as that of the original ceiling light or do you notice the difference?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The position of the camera will create a slight shadow, but no one (police) seem to care.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

The position of the camera will create a slight shadow, but no one (police) seem to care.


----------



## MT-V6

Note the issues I had using an aftermarket camera with the R8 module. If you find a solution I'd be interested to know

I tried 2 aftermarket inputs and it didn't work. I tried 2 OEM cameras and both worked...

Also the module outputs 6 volts so you'll need either a relay to switch power to the 12 volt camera, or use some kind of step up transformer


----------



## armran

for the voltage problem I could solve by means of a relay excited by the 6v of the r8 module, adding a small resistor to avoid making the system go into error is by powering the 12v camera and hoping that it does not give an error! I could also power the camera directly from another 12+ source and placing a resistor on the power cables coming from RVC shouldn't give any error! I would also like to ask if the shadow caused by the camera is visible and not very aesthetic?

which original camera could you recommend me that you can fix in a similar way to the aftermarket one mentioned above and without drilling holes?


----------



## MT-V6

Let me know how you get on. The relay is not enough, but a resistor might work



armran said:


> which original camera could you recommend me that you can fix in a similar way to the aftermarket one mentioned above and without drilling holes?


There are none unfortunately


----------



## armran

theoretically a 6v resistor but I don't know how many w and ohms; by chance in the original camera is reported?


----------



## MT-V6

I can have a check of my spare A6 camera, which did work fine with the R8 module


----------



## armran

do you have the code so I see what shape it has?


----------



## armran

guys, I have thoroughly studied the workshop manual of the r8 but the pins of my interest in the T54 RVC socket are not mentioned anywhere; as previously written, I need to know the function of PIN 11, 13, 15, 17, 18 T54 which are the PINs in which I have to move the PIN T32b 15, 16, 30, 31, 32 (whose functions we know) ! I wonder: is there not expected to be R8 that has both RVC and factory TV? if yes, I believe that in this case too there would be the use of the PINs of my interest


----------



## MT-V6

This is based on guesswork and another post I have come across, so no guarantees

*T54 pin / Kufatec colour / Signal / T32b pin*

Pin 11 / Blue / Video in blue / 31

Pin 13 / Grey / Video in sync / 15

Pin 15 / Yellow / Video in red / 32

Pin 17 / Violet / Video in green / 16

Pin 18 / White / Video in ground/shield / 14 and 30?

https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/r ... st-1940017


----------



## armran

I studied your schematic and it should be correct, pin 30 T32b-> T54 18White; Pin 14 of the T32b socket is empty, it is occupied by installing RVC

a stupid doubt arises; the video signal (B) from which PIN of the T54 does it come from?


----------



## armran

guys do you think camera used in this kit what would it be and what code could it have? could it be that of the R8?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Pretty much any reverse camera will work. It just comes down to how and were you want to install it. Generally speaking they're all the same; power red (+) ground black (-) and video out yellow (RCA).

If you get one with an extra white and/or green wire, these have to do with how the image is displayed; mirror image and/or reverse distance lines. Refer to the manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## armran

yes yes, I am aware of this even if I think that the oem circuit will require an original 6v camera otherwise it may not work, a bit like with the blind of the parking sensors in which if you do not connect the siren or the button, does not give the whole system; I will try to put a resistance at 6v but to calculate it I should have the absorption data of the original camera


----------



## armran

I canceled the order for the camera with integrated ceiling light and I ordered an AHD 1080p


----------



## armran

I have order this

https://a.aliexpress.com/_vZsp25


----------



## armran

good morning guys, finally or received: shielded cables (I got one 10-pole, one 4-pole and one 2-pole so that I will pass all wiring from RVC to RNSE in shielded mode including power, CAN L and CAN H and there is no risk of interference of any kind), all the various cables and plugs for the camera, only the T54 socket and the camera remain to be received; having the time, next week I begin the preparation of the wiring (first I tape them with someplast) and the first tests hoping that I will be able to make everything work, in the meantime I try to finish the work that I have left pending regarding the new front camera and button to fly it!

do you have any news on your RVC r8 integration system with ima basic plus? I also show you some pictures of the button for the front camera


----------



## pcbbc

Do not pass the power in the shielded cable. Unless it's it's own separate shielded cable, but even then it is unnecessary/pointless. Only analogue audio/video signals require shielding.

Also the CAN cables should be twisted pair. The point of the twisted pair is that it acts as its own interference suppression/cancellation and so doesn't require shielding either.

Don't know what "someplast" is, but if you are doing any car electrical work then I consider some Tesa fabric automotive tape essential. And use heat shrink sleeving for any exposed joints, not electrical tape.


----------



## armran

of course, the audio and video cables pass strictly in shielded cable;

as for the power cables, I wanted to use the same shielded cable because I ordered a 10-pole shielded cable of which 6 arrive at the T32b socket; I wanted to use the other 4, 2 for CAN H and L and 2 for 12+ and negative; if necessary, I do not use the 2 power cables shielded and I extract them in the same trunk instead of obtaining them from RNSE; I connect the CAN H and CAN L cables directly to the RNSE and not to the bose using the shielded cable; I will use shielded cables from IMA BASIC PLUS to RVC

obviously I use the certiplast gauze tape to wrap all the cables

is it correct that I use the CAN H and CAN L of my 10-pin shielded cable to connect them behind the RNSE or do I have to intertwine the 2 cables together to avoid interference?


----------



## tttony

Can bus cable pairs should always be twisted together.


----------



## armran

Ok

can they not be shielded then?


----------



## tttony

They don't need to be screened/shielded as wel as twisted together.


----------



## armran

the laurel simply weaves them together and brought them to me behind RNSE where I prefer to connect them than the bose


----------



## armran

can I solder the wires that start from PIN 28, 30, 32 and 34 of the T54 RVC and make them reach under a single wire (shielded) at PIN 30 T32b or should it all reach the T32b and solder them near the T32b socket?


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> can I solder the wires that start from PIN 28, 30, 32 and 34 of the T54 RVC and make them reach under a single wire (shielded) at PIN 30 T32b or should it all reach the T32b and solder them near the T32b socket?


I'm not sure, I joined them at the RNSE end. I haven't seen any photos of an OEM Audi loom to see how they do it

Don't put the power wires through the same shielded cable as the video, or you will lose the benefit of shielding it to start with. Same with the CAN. Everything I have read has always suggested twisting the CAN wires rather than shielding them like others have said

In summary, don't shield the power, just normal wires are fine. Normal wires are also fine for the CAN but twist them (very boring). Shield all the RGBS wires separately to everything else



armran said:


> do you have any news on your RVC r8 integration system with ima basic plus? I also show you some pictures of the button for the front camera


Not yet, though I have bought one now so I might have a play with it soon. Do you know what the 2 pin connector on the kufatec loom is for?

The button looks neat, what will it be for? Manually switching on the front camera?


----------



## armran

ima basic plus does not include the front camera, only the rear one


----------



## armran

1) guys in your opinion the 3 AUDIO wires coming from ima basic plus that reach the T32b socket at PIN 13, 28 and 29 I could leave them at the T32b socket or I should move them (using shielded cables) to the T54 socket at the respective PIN 5, 4 and 7 as in fact it says in the guide? in the guide it says that in some cases xone on r8 the audio cables remain in the t32b socket so I should be able to leave them there ?!

2) in your opinion, the AUX IN cables that I currently have at the T32b socket at PIN 6, 21 and 22, should be moved to the T54 or can I safely leave them? if I have to move them, to which PINs?


----------



## armran

now we need to figure out how to make the aftermarket camera work; I could use a relay that is excited by the 6v of the RVC module, from the moment the tel is energized, it will power my camera by drawing power directly from the battery, in doing so I will always have the camera powered from the moment I turn on the car panel and with the ignition switched off, the 6v will not reach the relay which is not excited and therefore will not power the camera; the problem in my opinion is that the RVC module will not recognize a consumption identical to the OEM camera and the system will shut down after a few seconds


----------



## MT-V6

I will answer more of your questions if you answer mine 


MT-V6 said:


> Do you know what the 2 pin connector on the kufatec loom is for?


----------



## armran

which connector are you referring to?

ima basic plus by kufatec does not have a 2 pin connector

are you referring to the Y connector? if you are probably referring to those that connect IMA BASIC PLUS to the remote control of the source you want to install, for example the dvd or the dvbt in order to drive them from the RNSE commands

the button will be used to switch to the front camera and keep the audio of the source I was viewing before pressing the button; I'm sorry I hadn't read and translated the part of the message you wrote to me


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> In summary, don't shield the power, just normal wires are fine. Normal wires are also fine for the CAN but twist them (very boring).


Tip:
Cut open a length of Ethernet network cable and you will have as much twisted pair as you want.
Or string out a couple of lengths of wire, tie one end to something solid and attach the other end to your cordless drill (on slow) or screwdriver.


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> which connector are you referring to?
> 
> ima basic plus by kufatec does not have a 2 pin connector


This is the connector I mean (from their website https://www.kufatec.com/en/ima-multimed ... plus-35542)


----------



## armran

see picture

ima basic plus, is an AV interface that allows our RNSE device to have audio video input; it is possible to add and drive from the RNSE commands up to two sources (dvd, dvbt) and that is the connector that connects to the remote of the sources you add; of course if you are not interested in that type of source, you can do without it and you will not use that connector


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> 1) guys in your opinion the 3 AUDIO wires coming from ima basic plus that reach the T32b socket at PIN 13, 28 and 29 I could leave them at the T32b socket or I should move them (using shielded cables) to the T54 socket at the respective PIN 5, 4 and 7 as in fact it says in the guide? in the guide it says that in some cases xone on r8 the audio cables remain in the t32b socket so I should be able to leave them there ?!
> 
> 2) in your opinion, the AUX IN cables that I currently have at the T32b socket at PIN 6, 21 and 22, should be moved to the T54 or can I safely leave them? if I have to move them, to which PINs?


I saw that in the kufatec instructions too but the T54 has no pins for audio out so I think you should leave your existing audio in the T32b (pins 29, 13, 28).

Also leave your existing aux pins in the T32b as they are now (pins 22, 6, 21)



armran said:


> now we need to figure out how to make the aftermarket camera work; I could use a relay that is excited by the 6v of the RVC module, from the moment the tel is energized, it will power my camera by drawing power directly from the battery, in doing so I will always have the camera powered from the moment I turn on the car panel and with the ignition switched off, the 6v will not reach the relay which is not excited and therefore will not power the camera; the problem in my opinion is that the RVC module will not recognize a consumption identical to the OEM camera and the system will shut down after a few seconds


Look back to my existing posts, I had no luck with an aftermarket camera using a relay. The RVC module must be measuring resistance or current draw or something else. The camera will be disabled after a few seconds. You will somehow need to trick it into thinking an OEM camera is connected



armran said:


> the button will be used to switch to the front camera and keep the audio of the source I was viewing before pressing the button; I'm sorry I hadn't read and translated the part of the message you wrote to me


Sounds interesting, post updates as to how you get on with this



pcbbc said:


> Or string out a couple of lengths of wire, tie one end to something solid and attach the other end to your cordless drill (on slow) or screwdriver.


Clever trick!


----------



## armran

I have created a small "device" with double video input and single video output that I can drive via my button, there is a few more details to fix but it seems to work beautifully, I hope to complete it these days and then be able to dedicate myself to the RVC r8! sure, I'll make videos


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *armran* - if you would be so kind, please send me a PM with a simple sketch of how your splitter is wired and I'll make a nice wiring diagram to post with the previous schematic.


----------



## armran

sure you are with great pleasure; today if I have some time I should be able to complete the installation, yesterday it had some video interference problem that I think I have solved, if today everything is working correctly I will finally close this installation and dedicate myself to the RVC r8


----------



## armran

1) I took a very simple 5 PIN 12v relay (A) in this case I tried it with very small dimensions

2) I soldered to the 2 power PINs, a cable for the positive and one that goes to ground (you can solder them at random , there is no specific direction, it is important that you solder them to the coil PINs of your relay which will present the operating diagram on itself)

3) in our case I soldered the positive of a shielded video cable to the PIN (D1 ) and the negative to the common PIN (-); the positive of the other shielded video cable to the other PIN (D2) and the negative always on (-) common and finally I soldered the positive of another shielded video cable on the PIN (C) and its respective negative on the PIN ( -) common.

the two video cables (D1) and (D2) will be your video sources which in my case are: (D1) relay not energized, button OFF, video source to be displayed on RNSE via a basic plus; (D2) is the other video input channel, here the camera signal arrives and it will activate when we press the button and feed the relay coil, canceling (D1) and activating (D2) which will pass its signal on (C). in this way we only manage the video signal while the audio will always remain that of our sources so even when we press the button, exciting the relay and passing the signal (D2), the same audio signal will continue to reach the core together with the new signal video (camera);

I state that I have connected the positive of the camera to the positive of the drawer ceiling light always present when the ignition is on; below you can see my diagram and I also place the operating image of any 12v 5PIN relay


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Perfect! If you can just add the relay numbers to your sketch, that should do it -


----------



## armran

(D1) = (87a)

(D2) = (87)

(C) = (30)

(B) = (86)
(B) = (85)


----------



## armran

guys my project of revisiting front and rear cameras is slowly taking shape; I closed and fixed the drawer, soon I will show you the front camera system in video and I hope to install the rear camera of the r8 as soon as possible

now I have the drawer in perfect order, at the top right 2 USB sockets (I don't understand why you see one in the picture), at the bottom left I have another USB socket is a component AV input, at the top the DVD! in the ashtray as I showed you previously I have the cam button in perfect working order, a USB input for data transfer


----------



## armran

undergoing arrangement


----------



## MT-V6

Looks neat, lots of inputs  what is the DVD unit you have there? How do you control it?


----------



## armran

I control it through RNSE buttons

digital dynamic And ampire dvbt


----------



## armran

in the Kufatec wiring, there are:

1) T32b socket.

2) T54 socket.

3) CAN H and CAN L intertwined on the left and runs through the entire wiring from RVC to RNSE where I would like to connect too.

4) always on the left should be the power supply that runs through all the wiring from RVC to RNSE by connecting to PIN 15 behind RNSE; but on 4m of wiring, don't you think the power supply wire interferes with all the wiring? 4) the other two wires on the left I don't know what they are !!

5) what is the connector on the right near the t54 socket?


----------



## MT-V6

The white one on the left is a fakra, and the little one next to it is probably power - both of these would connect to the OEM camera

The grey one on the right is also a fakra, which connects into the RVC module with the T54

Higher res photo:


----------



## armran

if I pass the power supply wires and the two intertwined CAN wires (both unshielded wires) together with the shielded one, taping them with cloth tape, could I have interference in your opinion?


----------



## MT-V6

That will be fine, most the OEM wires in the car are run like this already


----------



## armran

ok then tape the power and CAN BUS wires to the 8-pole shielded cable so that I can connect the 2 CANs to PIN 9 and 10 of the QUAD LOCK socket that I know well and avoid opening the left side of the boot; I find the power supply there near the PDC right? otherwise I'll take it with the ships


----------



## MT-V6

I think that is right for canbus, the sticker on the top of the RNSE will confirm

See my first post for the power supply I used


----------



## armran

1) can I wrap the two twisted wires of the CAN BUS on the 8-pole shielded cable with cloth tape?

2) where can I get the 12+ from nearby?


----------



## MT-V6

Yes, look in my first post 

My wires:









Power supply info is in the first post too


----------



## armran

Ok perfect!

I received practically everything I need to install, only the T54 socket has to arrive and then I have everything including the camera; I will be able to get back to work only in a couple of weeks because in the next few days I will have a lot of work to do

I have to study how to trick the system and make it understand it was an OEM camera; if we knew the absorption of the camera, I would calculate the resistance to put in its place


----------



## MT-V6

I gave it a try today but wasn't very successful. I have the 'TV' source showing, the switching to the camera is working. But the kufatec image is blank

Need to check my connections before trying it again


----------



## armran

damn, so you have moved the 5 PINs of the gray IMA BASIC company to the related T54 PINs and wrong?

if you have moved the 5 PINs that IMA BASIC PLUS brings to the gray T32b socket to the T54, as soon as you press the MEDIA button and after having coded the addition of the TV via VAG, it should give you a black screen because rightly you have not connected any yet video source

for you who already have RVC r8, I'll give you a summary of what you need to do to view IMA BASIC PLUS so let's compare and see if you have done all the procedures:

1) install IMA BASIC PLUS, you can connect the positive wire to PIN 15 of the QUADLOCK 12+ continuous, CAN H to PIN 9, CAN L to PIN 10 of the QUADLOCK, the ground to PIN 12;

2) move the PINs that come to you with the Kufatec wiring from the gray socket to the T54: 
T32b 31 -> T54 blue 11
T32b 15 -> T54 Gray 13
T32b 32 -> T54 yellow 15
T32b 16 -> T54 violet 17
T32b 30 -> T54 white 18

3) VAG encodes the addition of the TV on both 37 and Gatewey

4) connects any source to the inputs of the IMA BASIC PLUS 5) deactivates the RVC function of the IMA BASIC PLUS


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> I gave it a try today but wasn't very successful. I have the 'TV' source showing, the switching to the camera is working. But the kufatec image is blank
> 
> Need to check my connections before trying it again


did you do any further tests?


----------



## MT-V6

I tried again and checked my wires but it looks correct

This is what I get 




So the TV source is recognised properly, so power and canbus are fine

Also get 'KMA' in the DIS:










Temporary pins in 11, 13, 15, 17, 18:










And the overall messy setup, I will make a proper loom when I get it working:










This is the IMA I have:


----------



## armran

1) so you left the 3 ima basic plus audio cables at the correct T32b?

2) what function is KMA?

watching the video I think it works correctly, in my opinion it is correct that you have a black screen, you have not yet connected any video source to IMA BASIC PLUS


----------



## MT-V6

I left the sound for now, I will wire that directly to the RNSE 32 pin

I have a little adaptor plugged in which should show a test screen (I tested on my TV). Hard to verify though

KMA I assume is Kufatec Multimedia Adaptor. What do you see there when you are on that source?


----------



## armran

that should be the ima basic menu you see by holding down the RNSE SETUP key

but I don't remember the word KMA appeared

when you have time, try to connect any audio and video source and let me know if the audio works too and if you can also try the AUx


----------



## MT-V6

I suspect that the audio will be fine as it would connect directly to the RNSE. I think the issue is with the video signal input on the RVC

Yep I can browse through the Kufatec settings, so no issues with the canbus there

I don't have aux in due to the AMI but I can test that too. Different pins on the RNSE so I don't see why it would be affected?


----------



## armran

why do you say you have a problem with the video? it seems to me that it works perfectly

practically the pins of ima basic plus without RVC r8 go to the gray T32b socket; these pins I have to move them to the t54! since you didn't have a Gino at the moment, of course you don't have to move them from the T32b socket to the t54

in my case these are the PINs of ima basic plus that I move from T32b to the t54

T32b 31 -> T54 blue 11
T32b 15 -> T54 Gray 13
T32b 32 -> T54 yellow 15
T32b 16 -> T54 violet 17
T32b 30 -> T54 white 18


----------



## MT-V6

I think there is a problem due to the black screen when in theory there should be a colourful test pattern

If you swap your audio to the T54, consider that somehow the audio needs to go back to the RNSE again. The kufatec instructions make it sound like the Audi wires are a Q7 thing


----------



## armran

so as I saw in your video everything is correct, the black screen is correct because you have not connected any video source to the IMA BASIC input; connect anything, even a camera provided it is obviously powered, look that you will no longer have the black screen but the video source will appear! maybe I try to leave the audio at the T32b socket and see what happens, the RVC has no audio output so it can stay like this; different for the video which as we know is shared by the two systems IMA and RVC r8 so it should be correct that the video channels of IMA are moved to video inputs of RVC which in turn will provide T32b of video


----------



## armran

hei bye, how are you, did you do any other tests the camera also arrived to me, only the t54 socket has to arrive without which I still can't do tests damn


----------



## MT-V6

I haven't had time to yet. I need to make a better test loom really but I lent my dad my crimping tool so I haven't been able to. I also need to find another component video source that I can try out in the TT


----------



## armran

test with a camera as a video source


----------



## armran

guys but excluding that of the a38v and of course the r8, which other cameras are compatible and if they are not, how should the aftermarket one ever be compatible?


----------



## armran

guys, about a month ago I ordered everything needed to make the wiring; I got everything except the t54 socket which still gives no sign of arrival! where could I order it that doesn't cost me too much?

I would also need the code of the repair cables that have the male pins compatible with the pins of the T32b socket; where do i find them?

do you think these in the picture are compatible with the respective female of the T32b socket?


----------



## armran

guys in the end I decided to connect the CAN H and CAN L to pins 9 and 10 of the D socket of the QUADLOCK behind RNSE; where do i find 12+ in the pdc control unit area on the right side of the trunk? if I have nearby where I can connect it would be better otherwise I bring the positive to pin 15 socket D of the QUADLOCK RNSE and negative to 14


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> guys, about a month ago I ordered everything needed to make the wiring; I got everything except the t54 socket which still gives no sign of arrival! where could I order it that doesn't cost me too much?
> 
> I would also need the code of the repair cables that have the male pins compatible with the pins of the T32b socket; where do i find them?
> 
> do you think these in the picture are compatible with the respective female of the T32b socket?


It isn't clear what the difference is, but what you need are:

000 979 012 E -> up to 0.5mm wire

I assume you are taking the female out of the 32 pin connector, because there isn't a matching connector for it listed in ETKA


----------



## armran

in practice I currently have the 5 video cables that from IMA BASIC PLUS reach the T32b; I have positioned IMA BASIC PLUS behind the ship and I have to move the 5 cables to the t54 and then to the trunk where I will place the RVC module. to avoid soldering, tying, etc. the cables, I want to join them using the male pins since the current cables are equipped with female pins (i.e. those inside the T32b socket), I don't know if I was able to make myself understood

in summary, I have to remove cables that come from ima basic plus and reach the T32b, extend them up to the RVC module in the trunk and to do this I want to avoid soldering the cables to be extended, I want to join them using the male PINs

at the first photo you can see the current PINs that enter the T32b socket that I have to extract and extend using the male pins of the second photo if correct


----------



## MT-V6

Makes sense, and in that case the 000 979 012 E part number I put was correct. Not sure if 165 is the right size

The pins in the t32b are 000 979 009 E and are a bit different to the one in your image above


----------



## armran

as for the power supply of the RVC module, where can I find it next to the dpc module?


----------



## MT-V6

I would wire it to the boot fuse box. This is where the PDC modules gets it's perm live power if I remember correctly. My wiring notes are in the first post


----------



## armran

should it still be powered by fused direct current? could I connect it to the 12+ of the pdc?


----------



## MT-V6

MT-V6 said:


> Pin 43 > Fuse 5 in boot fuse box (5A) (positive, permanent live)
> Pin 44 > Terminal 31 (earth)


----------



## armran

ok then I try to take the 12+ from fuse number 5


----------



## armran

I was thinking of using a 6v to 12v voltage converter to power the aftermarket camera; do you think it can work?
https://www.ebay.it/itm/313255056784?mk ... 62d1dc6ba0

the original camera is 6v but how many amps?


----------



## armran

guys I was thinking that if my RNSE does not have the RVC function as standard, I might not dialysis the camera screen as soon as I complete the installation?


----------



## MT-V6

Not quite sure what you mean but if you are talking about RFSL it is not needed for the R8 camera system. As for the 12 to 6 volt adaptor, that should work


----------



## armran

that's right, I meant RFSL! ok then I try a 6V -> 12v converter so that I can power the camera directly from the RVC module hoping that the system does not crash


----------



## pcbbc

armran said:


> that's right, I meant RFSL! ok then I try a 6V -> 12v converter so that I can power the camera directly from the RVC module hoping that the system does not crash


As long as the efficiency of the converter is good, doesn't introduce too much noise into the system, the non-OEM camera you have chosen has the same power consumption (at 12v) as the OEM one (at 6v), or by chance the OEM 6v supply is rated to be able to provide the extra current that will be necessary. None of which are a given, but there's no way to know for certain without trying or measuring. And I doubt anyone _has_ actually tried it, so you'll be on your own with that.

In fact for the exact same spec camera I guarantee you it will use MORE power if designed to be supplied at 12v than 6v since internally the camera is certain to use a lower voltage (5 or 3.3) and there will be losses first stepping up the voltage and then regulating it back down. Depending on the efficiency of that conversion (an efficient buck regulator or a simple, cheap but inefficient linear voltage regulator) it could be significantly more.

Personally I would be adding a 6v relay and switching the 12v supply for guaranteed operation.


----------



## armran

yes in fact I have the impression that it is convenient in this way: then I connect a 6v relay to the connector to power the camera, once the relay is activated, it will pass the 12v that I could take from 12+ direct (battery) which will power the camera but in this way the camera will not always be powered and therefore there will be that couple of seconds of "interference" at each activation

or I could also power the camera continuously (for example from a power source that is activated from the moment the car is opened, for example the drawer light or the positive that reaches the exhaust solenoid valve, etc.), in this way the camera starts working from the moment I open the car and to the power connector of the Oem camera, I would connect the 6v relay so much as to deceive the consumption


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean but if you are talking about RFSL it is not needed for the R8 camera system. As for the 12 to 6 volt adaptor, that should work


hello, did you have the opportunity to carry out other tests? I completed all the wiring yesterday, I taped and passed the wiring, I connected everything behind RNSE and reassembled the parts that I had disassembled to pass the wiring, it remains only to test the system but if I do not get the T54 socket, I remained still , damn I ordered it on AliExpress, it is true that I paid € 3 for it but we still don't know when it arrives; where could I order another one that I could receive in a couple of days but that doesn't cost me too much?

in the meantime I am planning a crazy modification to the rear lights; as for all my modifications, I will leave the totally OEM aesthetics that I will touch up very little to update them a little and I will redo the electronics trying to obtain a result similar to the new cars with switching on of the stop lights (converted to LEDs of course) of a dynamic type and the cornering lights in style very similar to the front drl with dynamic mode; we will see that it will come out and of course I will post here on the forum in another discussion


----------



## armran

guys i would like to order a 6v relay to install it in place of the original camera and try to cheat the ecu; how many amps do I get it from?


----------



## pcbbc

Automotive relays are going to be rated in the 10s of amps. There's no way the camera is going to be drawing anywhere near that, so any rating of relay will do.

Ideally of course you'd check the spec, or failing that measure it. My guess would be a few 100s of mA tops.


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Not quite sure what you mean but if you are talking about RFSL it is not needed for the R8 camera system. As for the 12 to 6 volt adaptor, that should work


Have you done any other tests? I am at a standstill with the project, if the t54 does not arrive I can neither try nor complete but in the meantime I am planning and making a modification to the rear lights, we see that it comes out


----------



## MT-V6

I haven't got around to checking, what did you want me to find out and I'll try and do that

The 54 pin connector was about £8 from the dealer when I got mine


----------



## armran

does the audio of ima basic plus work for you keeping the audio pins of ima basic plus to the T32b socket?

I am still waiting from China for my t54 paid € 2 but since too much time has passed and I want to complete my work, I have just ordered another socket on carsystem € 23 and should receive it next week


----------



## armran

i try this 6v relay to make the rvc module believe that it is the camera or 1 amp is little?

https://www.ebay.it/itm/273372105439?ch ... jQQAvD_BwE


----------



## MT-V6

Isn't 1 amp just what it supports?


----------



## pcbbc

armran said:


> i try this 6v relay to make the rvc module believe that it is the camera or 1 amp is little?
> 
> https://www.ebay.it/itm/273372105439?ch ... jQQAvD_BwE


1A is just the maximum power it can deliver. To work out if that is enough you need to know how much current your camera draws. To do that you need to measure it. It's not something someone else can tell you.

The relay itself, when energised via a 6v input, is rated at 6v 100ohms.
V = IR
I = V / R
∴ I = 6 / 100 = 60mA

I've no idea where you got the idea that a relay will make the unit think an OEM camera is attached. All the relay does is allow you to switch on/off a 12v camera in response to a 6v on/off signal. My guess is the determination an OEM camera is present will be a little more complex than current draw alone - although I really have no idea.

But if by chance it *is* based on current draw you will be best advised&#8230;
a) to measure the current draw of the OEM camera
b) calculate the required parallel resistance in addition to the 100ohms of the relay at 6v
c) place an equivalent power resistor in parallel with the relay


----------



## armran

I don't know how to see the absorption of my camera; so probably the relay will be useless and maybe to fool the circuit I should use a resistor calculated on measure?!

eventually I should not succeed, besides the camera of the a3 8v which other could I use compatible with r8 that is original of the VW group?


----------



## armran

guys i connected the RVC r8 module, i connected everything except the camera and the front parking sensors (momentarily disconnected), i haven't coded yet but it doesn't work nie help! I expected ima basic plus to work

I could do damage since to test I connected pin 43 of the t54 socket directly to the positive of the battery?


----------



## MT-V6

The reverse camera won't work unless everything is plugged in correctly. You will also need to code the RNSE and PDC modules at a minimum to enable the camera mode


----------



## armran

even ima basic plus doesn't work for me, maybe because I haven't coded?

Could it be that if it is not coded, ima basic plus will not work either?

to code, do I have to connect everything even the camera?


----------



## MT-V6

I would get the coding sorted before trying to work anything else out. There are a few modules involved and if not coded, they won't be communicating with each other properly


----------



## armran

ok then I follow the encodings you posted


----------



## armran

there is an error on the audio video channel


----------



## MT-V6

Forget the calibration one for now, I still haven't got mine sorted. The audio video one is interesting as I haven't seen that. Do you have the kufatec wired into the RVC?


----------



## armran

i connected everything, double checked all connections and everything seems to be ok; ima basic plus connected to RVC, encodings carried out, it seems that everything is in its place, I have not only connected the camera and I have left three audio cables of the basic plus soul to the T32b

I moved the ima basic plus video cables to the correct RVC pins, I connected the CAN L and CAN h to pins 9 and 10 of the QUADLOCK socket D behind RNSE, the RVC power supply connected directly to the battery

I can understand that the camera does not work but it should have worked ima basic plus
does the ima basic plus screen appear to you?

I connected the aftermarket camera but nothing changes and it doesn't even show me OPS with this encoding


----------



## armran

if byte 0 in bit 5 of control unit 10 is active, I no longer display OPS! do you think I don't even see the camera because it's not original or because I haven't connected anything to the 6v power supply?

I don't understand, I'm going crazy, why a basic plus doesn't work? could it be that I have to disable the rear camera function from IMA? have you done any other tests?


----------



## armran

summarizing, below I report all my wiring; the first wiring includes the RVC-> RNSE connection and the second wiring includes the movement of the T32b IMA BASIC PLUS PINs to the T54 RVC

1. RVC -> RNSE

T54 25 -> T32b 14
T54 27 -> T32b 15
T54 28, 30, 32, 34 -> T32b 30
T54 29 -> T32b 31
T54 31 -> T32b 16
T54 33 -> T32b 32
T54 39 -> CAN L 
T54 40 -> CAN H
T54 43 -> 12+ 
T54 44 -> massa
T54 47 -> camera negativo 
T54 48 -> camera positivo (6v)

2) pin shift from T32b to RVC

T32b 31 -> T54 blu 11
T32b 15 -> T54 Grey 13
T32b 32 -> T54 giallo 15
T32b 16 -> T54 viola 17
T32b 30 -> T54 bianco 18

could that be wrong?


----------



## armran

when I select the BiT 5 not even the ops graphic appears anymore

perhaps because the two camera power cables are not connected to anything


----------



## armran

can you give me the codes of the original compatible cameras, possibly without handle? if I mount the original one at least the RVC system should work, at the moment nothing works for me


----------



## MT-V6

I'll try and have another look this weekend, it is all loose in my boot still :lol: but I didn't get the IMA input working as yet. The fault code you have looks promising as it looks supported, I just need to spend some more time on it

Thanks for the info, I will compare it with mine


----------



## armran

1) when you tried the aftermarket camera, how did you deceive the 6v power supply?

2) however it seems clear to me that ima basic plus does not work unless it always depends on the fact that I have left the camera power circuit open, preventing the RVC module from working and showing the ima basic plus screen


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> The reverse camera won't work unless everything is plugged in correctly. You will also need to code the RNSE and PDC modules at a minimum to enable the camera mode


that's right, it sure doesn't work because I haven't connected the power supply PIN 43 and 44 T54 leaving the circuit open and in fact the led of the pdc button flashes; probably not even ima basic plus works because it is always the RVC module that manages the video since I moved the video signals of ima basic from the T32b -> t54! perhaps only after closing the circuit will ima basic plus also work


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> 1) when you tried the aftermarket camera, how did you deceive the 6v power supply?
> 
> 2) however it seems clear to me that ima basic plus does not work unless it always depends on the fact that I have left the camera power circuit open, preventing the RVC module from working and showing the ima basic plus screen


As at the start of the thread, I could not get an aftermarket camera to work properly, the image is cut off after a short time and won't come back on without restarting the ignition

I would probably get the camera working before continuing, like you say without the camera, even the PDC won't work properly


----------



## armran

yes in fact, first I have to be able to make the camera work and as soon as I can, I will devote myself to trying to make a basic plus work; the strange thing is that to me the camera does not start and the pdc button flashes! either I find a way to close the power supply circuit with something that consumes 6v or I have to give up and buy the original camera

look at the RVC-> RNSE cable that Kufatec produces, it has more ends than the one I made;

1) these are the positive and negative wires which of course I also have (PIN 43 PIN 44).

2) CAN H and CAN L intertwined that I connected to PIN 9 and 10 of the D socket to the QUADLOCK behind RNSE and correspond to PIN 39 and 40 of the t54 socket.

3) T32b.

4) ??

5) ??

6) t54.

7) I believe it is the camera power supply

OT: how did you manage to lower the passenger mirror in reverse?


----------



## armran

I found an original camera at a good price but I would need the plastic support to be able to install it; how do i look for it?


----------



## armran

guys I update you; my aftermarket camera does not boot the system; I tried with a much less high-performance camera and the system starts to work but I don't understand why it looks so bad and the guidelines don't turn when the steering wheel is turned

why don't they curve the lines?

1) why is the camera power circuit open?

2) will there be some CAN BUS problem?

as soon as I unplug the camera, the graphics on the monitor settle completely and remain a few seconds before returning to the radio but the guidelines do not curve equally at that moment

I decided to buy the original camera of the r8 but I also need the cover that serves to fix it


----------



## armran

if I mount the original camera I think I solve the problems; however, the big problem of compatibility with ima basic plus remains, which I cannot understand why it does not work; if we do not find how to solve it, I will use the led of the pdc button to activate a relay that will manage the switching on of RVC and switching off of ima basic plus


----------



## armran

I noticed there are three types of original camera;

420980551
420980551A
420980551B

1) what is the difference between the three cameras?

2) are all three compatible with my 420910441A module?


----------



## MT-V6

It looks like there might be some interference there, between the RVC and RNSE. I think the RVC does the grid lines so it makes sense they have moved

Are you planning on cutting the tailgate? You will need to for the R8 camera, so you might as well get an A3 one and get the bonus handle


----------



## armran

I tried it with a damaged camera, perhaps for this reason it gave that interference, in fact by disconnecting the camera, the perfect graphics appears for a few seconds and turns off; I have to understand if the lines do not curve because there is something wrong or if because the circuit is open, furthermore pressing the specific button changes the graphics and switches to OPS perfectly.

I would prefer the r8 camera because it is smaller, the handle I don't know if I want to put it; does it make you open the tailgate and then connect it to the car key? I see what price I find on that of the a3 8v but honestly I would not like to pass the system for the button too

summing up, I think with the original camera I should solve all the RVC related problems (hoping the guidelines work)! we must be able to solve the compatibility with Ima basic which I no longer know how to do, in case we cannot, the only possibility is to exploit the led of the pdc button which through a relay will control the shutdown of ima basic plus every time RVC is started and it cuts off the power supply to RVC as soon as the led of the pdc button goes out to power the ima basic plus again


----------



## armran

i know a guy in poland who uses this 4L0980551B camera on audi a3 8p with RVC r8 module without final (A); will it be compatible with my system with (A) final? graphically will it be good?


----------



## armran

update: I tried the system again with another aftermarket camera, now I have proof that the problem depended on the camera and not on the installation; the quality could be better but it is already satisfactory, I have to decide whether to continue the installation with an aftermarket or original camera! everything works, I do not understand, however, why turning the steering wheel does not curve the guidelines but I tried from a standstill in the garage without moving the car

if it is normal that the lines do not curve when stationary, I think we are there

ima basic plus still doesn't work


----------



## armran

it works perfectly even the guidelines! the aftermarket camera is perfect





I confirm that with the aftermarket camera everything works perfectly, I do not understand why it does not work with the camera I had purchased on purpose, perhaps due to the excessive resolution! at this point I don't know whether to buy an original camera or whether to buy a decent aftermarket one but I don't know how to find out what quality it should be in order not to risk it is also the incompatible one

PS. I left empty the two 6v power pins that the RVC module offers and I powered the camera directly from the battery, all ok without having to put any bypass at 6v

it remains only to fix ima basic plus hoping to be able to exploit the past wiring that goes from RVC to ima basic; if this fails, I will have to opt for a relay and take advantage of the 12v led of the pdc button and the operation will be as follows:

1) pdc button off, RVC module not powered as opposed to the IMA module which will instead be powered;

2) pdc key LEDs on, RVC will be powered and ima basic plus will fail, this is the best compromise


----------



## MT-V6

I've just tried connecting it back up, still no image on the RNSE on TV

What shows in your DIS on TV mode, is it 'KMA'?


----------



## armran

the problem is that I have the car in reserve and therefore the reserve warning light appears; I cannot go out because she is uninsured for another month; I think you could set something from the Fis settings of ima basic plus by holding down SETUP of RNSE but I can't because I have the reserve light


----------



## armran

did you see the second video? everything works perfectly as if it had the original camera

I bought this beautiful camera but it is not supported and nothing appears on the monitor, I also tried cutting the green wire and then cutting the white one but it still doesn't work; why do you think this camera does not work but the other one of lower quality works perfectly? what features should it have to work with the RVC r8 module?


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> I've just tried connecting it back up, still no image on the RNSE on TV
> 
> What shows in your DIS on TV mode, is it 'KMA'?


Can you give it a try for me since I can't because I have the reserve warning light on and for another month I am without insurance and therefore I cannot leave it?

1) hold down the RNSE SETUP button for a few seconds.

2) the IMA BASIC PLUS settings menu appears on the FIS as shown in the image below.

3) press SETUP until you reach the RVC function and check that it is set on RV00 to disable the RVC function that ima basic plus offers

4) press SETUP again to exit the menu

if you can take a picture of what you see on FIS to show me if everything is left as before installing RVC R8

if it still does not work, I have decided to opt for the "emergency" solution, I have to try if from the RVC PIN 47-48 T54 you have the 6v even when the RVC system is not in operation; if there is no current when the RVC system is not in operation, I will use these pins to power a 6v relay that will drive the power supply of the ima basic plus and then I will cut the power supply to the ima basic plus when the relay receives the 6v; if at pins 47-47 there will always be voltage, in that case I will use the led of the pdc button

now I have to buy a camera that RVC is able to handle, I think a 480 lines 720p

the camera that doesn't work in my RVC module is an AHD 1920x1080P fisheye lens 170 "! what could make it incompatible, the fact that it has a 170 "fisheye lens or the fact that it is AHD 1920x1080P?


----------



## MT-V6

This is what I currently have in the DIS 




Note that I have the "Basic" and not the "Basic Plus" and I don't have the RVC option

I currently have the IMA wired directly to the RNSE with an old camera (RVC module not connected) and this shows that everything is working properly. So the issue is with the R8 video input somewhere


----------



## armran

ok so at the moment you have connected ima basic to rnse, you have added a camera connected to ima basic and disconnected RVC r8; I don't have the writing KMA on the fis

did you see the video of my aftermarket camera? it works perfectly, too bad the camera I ordered does not work, in your opinion why does it not work? perhaps for the excessive resolution or for the 170 "fish lens or because it is a native camera for the rear and probably the RVC module inside it automatically converts the views from the front making them mirrored for rear view and if so I should put a front camera like the one on the screen?

I no longer know how to solve IMA basic plus, the only one is to use the led on the pdc button and manage the power supply of the two modules in question via the relay


----------



## armran

we know that theoretically the pins of ima must be moved from T32b to t54; since according to the scheme it does not work, if I wanted to do tests maybe cable by cable what would happen, how should I move them? do I try pin by pin?


----------



## armran

I think I have decided how to make both a basic plus and RVC work; I don't like the idea of ​​the relay that uses the led of the pdc button too much because the RVC module as well as the camera must always be powered in order not to have a delay in the ignition phase and it is not even said that the RVC module works correctly at the moment which starts the led of the pdc button!

even if a little laborious, the only possibility to make everything work well is to ensure continuous power supply to both the camera and the RVC module, so I will insert 5 12v micro relays; I will arrange a relay for each of the following cables in common between RVC and ima basic plus: as we know the PINs used by both RVC and ima basic plus are those that arrive on T32b, PIN 15, 16, 30, 31, 32. on each of these I place a relay, all the relays will be activated by the led of the pdc button that as soon as it turns on will cause the signal to pass by RVC, when instead the led of the pdc button turns off, the signals coming from ima basic plus will reach on RNSE. in this way both ima basic plus and RVC and camera will always remain active as per original


----------



## armran

for next week, I hope to be able to make a video of the whole IMA BASIC PLUS + RVC R8 system working, from the project reported, it seems that paper will work, let's hope well


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> This is based on guesswork and another post I have come across, so no guarantees
> 
> *T54 pin / Kufatec colour / Signal / T32b pin*
> 
> Pin 11 / Blue / Video in blue / 31
> 
> Pin 13 / Grey / Video in sync / 15
> 
> Pin 15 / Yellow / Video in red / 32
> 
> Pin 17 / Violet / Video in green / 16
> 
> Pin 18 / White / Video in ground/shield / 14 and 30?
> 
> https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/r ... st-1940017


I was thinking that this diagram in which the IMA pins shift from T32b to t54 is not necessarily correct; how do they know where each PIN goes on the t54? before trying my design, I will try to move PIN by PIN in the hope that as soon as I guess the right position it should at least show me one of the colors of the colored screen


----------



## MT-V6

Good luck


----------



## MT-V6

Did you have any luck with the crazy pin swapping?


----------



## armran

no, I am closing all the panels to complete the installation, I only have to close the small rear ceiling panel, the sofa, some arrangements in the trunk and then I dedicate myself to the project that I have reported on paper to make IMA BASIC PLUS work ; I think I won't even do the PIN test because if I could find where the error is, when you put the reverse gear you would have the camera screen canceling both the video and the audio of IMA BASIC PKUS instead I will try to do so that when you engage the reverse gear, you will have the RVC screen and the IMA BASIC PLUS audio

in a nutshell, I will let join the 5 pins of ima basic plus with the 5 common pins coming from RVC that enter the respective PINs 15, 16, 30, 31, 32 of the T32b socket, letting the IMA signal pass when the key led pdc off and instead the RVC signals will pass when the led of the pdc button is on; in this way the two modules will remain powered and the IMA basic plus audio should remain even when in RVC function


----------



## MT-V6

Though I can't yet test a from the IMA, I am pretty sure the reverse camera does keep the existing audio, eg radio, CD

I have contacted kufatec in the hope that they have an answer so I'll let you know what I try


----------



## armran

I have written several times to Kufatec, sometimes they reply that the two systems are absolutely not compatible, other times they reply that they need the chassis of the car in question; when I get the second answer, I leave it alone because it would be complicated to have to explain to them that it is not a car that includes RVC;

today I have a couple of hours of freedom and I hope to complete the closure of the rear panels, the assembly of the sofa, the final arrangement of the RVC module, the rearrangement of some wires; just concluded, if I still have time available, I'll see if I can do some PIN exchange tests but honestly I don't know where to start! do you have any video showing what appears on the FIS of your car? could it be that the connections are correct and something needs to be activated on the FIS?

I cannot see on mine because I have the reserve warning light on and I cannot get out of the car to refuel because it is still uninsured at least until I complete all the work in progress


----------



## MT-V6

You would think that as kufatec are a retrofit supply company, that they would be able to help cars with retrofitted parts!


----------



## armran

powering the 12v camera, the system works perfectly; However, I used the 6v power supply of the module to power a 6v relay and thus bring the 12v to the camera so that it is always on and does not waste time when I enter reverse gear


----------



## armran

powering the 12v camera, the system works perfectly; However, I used the 6v power supply of the module to power a 6v relay and thus bring the 12v to the camera so that it is always on and does not waste time when I enter reverse gear


----------



## armran

I preferred to take advantage of this empty housing and place the form here


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> You would think that as kufatec are a retrofit supply company, that they would be able to help cars with retrofitted parts!


I don't know, theoretically they should give some advice


----------



## MT-V6

I did consider that spot but didn't want to cut the foam. So do you have the reverse camera working now then?


----------



## armran

as I told you, I used a 6v relay thanks to which I keep the camera powered from the moment I turn on the panel but I ordered another camera that can also be powered at 6v; L in any case, yes, it works perfectly with the aftermarket; today I should complete the device that will allow me to also use IMA BASIC PLUS; the 12v pin of the pdc button led is 16 right? as soon as I finish this project, I will finally be able to dedicate myself to modifying the rear lights


----------



## MT-V6

I see, yes it makes sense to keep the camera powered as this stops the image flickering as it turns on. The PDC LED is T16e/13, see here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385

I am going to attempt to switch between the signals from the RVC/IMA -> RNSE. I have just bought a cheap 4 pole double throw toggle switch so I can try it out (for RGBS, ground I will just keep joined up). I'll see how that goes


----------



## armran

I tried my system, still in flying mode, it works perfectly and without loss of quality; another couple of days to fix everything and I should complete it and make videos, in the meantime I try it out thoroughly to see if everything works perfectly as it seems to be up to now!

yes perfect, I got the 12+ from pin 13 of the T16 pdc

here is the form I have prepared and it seems to work perfectly


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> I see, yes it makes sense to keep the camera powered as this stops the image flickering as it turns on. The PDC LED is T16e/13, see here https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385
> 
> I am going to attempt to switch between the signals from the RVC/IMA -> RNSE. I have just bought a cheap 4 pole double throw toggle switch so I can try it out (for RGBS, ground I will just keep joined up). I'll see how that goes


my keyboard is this in the picture, is pin 13 the 12+ still?


----------



## MT-V6

I assume you want the LED?

Pin 9 > Parking aid button warning lamp
Pin 13 > Parking aid button


----------



## armran

yes, I need the 12+ of the yellow led pdc button

I was connecting to PIN 13! so I have to connect to pin 9 to make sure that every time the led is on, the RVC display starts?


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> I assume you want the LED?
> 
> Pin 9 > Parking aid button warning lamp
> Pin 13 > Parking aid button


there is something wrong; the PIN 9 of the pdc button fails to supply 12v and consequently the module I made does not activate, it could be that pin 9 does not pass 12+?


----------



## MT-V6

I'm not sure what voltage is supplied to the LED, the best bet would be to measure it with a multimeter


----------



## armran

I tried again but without any positive results, I connected my module consisting of 5 relays to PIN 9 T16 and the negative to the metal of the RNSE but they do not work


----------



## MT-V6

Does the LED light up when in parking mode?

Is the case of the RNSE actually earthed? Can you try a better earth, eg door striker plate?


----------



## armran

yes the pdc led turns on, the relays with which I created the module should work from 5v to 12v. I tried giving a 12v voltage from another source and as a ground I always used the navigator case and it worked; unless you have to use a different negative such as one of the same PINs as the T16 (but I don't know which one)

what other negative could I connect to?


----------



## armran

it may be that it does not work because I connected the negative to the RNSE and instead I should have connected it to the negative of one of the pins of the T16 itself?


----------



## armran

the dies in the picture are blue on 13 and yellow on 9


----------



## armran

good morning guys, today I should have all morning free and to be able to dedicate to TTs; if you have any suggestions to find the 12+ of the led pdc, i am ready to do the tests!

pins 9 and 13 don't work, let's try to understand the problem together?


----------



## MT-V6

Use any bare metal part of the car, even use battery negative if you want to be certain your wiring is correct. If your led is lighting then the problem must be you earth


----------



## armran

then: I verified that pin 9 is 12+ through a tester, the problem will surely be in the low amperage that cannot power my 5 micro relays; I solved it by inserting another micro relay and powering the other 5 via 12+ direct. I just need to know if by chance I can use a negative wire of the t16 and which one.

can I use PIN 8 as a negative?

as soon as I check the operation, I finish taping with the certiplast and close everything again


----------



## armran

it finally works


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Use any bare metal part of the car, even use battery negative if you want to be certain your wiring is correct. If your led is lighting then the problem must be you earth


have you seen the video?


----------



## MT-V6

Just watched it, nice work!

Would you describe your setup? Just to summarise all the previous posts into one?


----------



## armran

summarizing:

1) I connected the RVC module to the T32b socket, taking the CAN L and CAN H from the D socket of the QUADLOCK behind the RNSE

2) I powered the RVC module directly from the battery by adding a 5A protection fuse

3) I placed the module RVC in the free space of the styrofoam of the trunk

4) I taped all the wiring with some certiplast

5) I passed the wiring of the aftermarket camera inside the right panel of the trunk and from there I made it climb up the pillar to the sky where I I opened the rear panel of the sky and I passed the wiring through ok rubber grommets, from here I passed it inside the panel anchoring the wiring to one of the original ones and I made it reach the license plate light where I still have to definitively fix the camera

my aftermarket camera is 12v powered; through a 6v micro relay, I take advantage of the 6 + of pins 47 and 48 of the RVC module, through the relay I make 12+ direct to the camera which therefore remains always powered

To use the IMA BASIC PLUS system with RVC R8 in synergy:

1) I have welded 5 micro relays which I feed through PIN 9 of the T16 socket of the PDC keyboard; each of the relays will receive the same video channel coming from both IMA and RVC, for example pin 15 coming from IMA, I soldered it to the relative pin that lets the signal pass to the output pin when the relay is not powered by the Pdc button while I soldered pin 15 coming from RVC to the other input PIN of the relay that as soon as it is powered by the PDc button, will make the signal from RVC come out from its output pin (the same thing with the other 4 pins).

2) since from pin 9 of the t16 pdc keyboard come 12v not able to emit an amperage such as to power the 5 relays, I used a sixth micro relay that uses the 12+ of pin 9 t16 to pass the 12+ coming from the battery direct

with this system I was able to keep both IMA BASIC PLUS and RVC always powered

I hope I have made the concept as clear as possible


----------



## MT-V6

I think that makes sense.

So basically:

IMA output goes to relay input pins 1
RVC output goes to relay input pins 2

Relay output goes to RNSE input?

I have tried similar in the past, and had errors with the RVC for when it is disconnected from the RNSE. It won't reset until the ignition is restarted. Do you not have this issue then?


----------



## armran

I linked 5 relays together so that each relay satisfied one of the 5 video channels in common between ima and RVC


----------



## armran

summarizing:

1) I welded together 5 micro relays of 5 PINs so that we can work simultaneously on the 5 PINs (15,16,30,31,32) of both RVC and IMA;

2) the positive of the relays must be powered by PIN 9 T16 of the PDC keyboard.

3) negative I put it on the frame.

4) since the 12+ of the PIN 9 of the PDC key. fails to excite the 5 relays, I added another micro relay

5) with this system there is no interruption in the power supply of either of the two modules because the relays act on the video channels and not precisely on the power cables so in the transition from one to the other function, there is no delay

the wiring must be taped with the certiplast, the 5 relays as well! the graphics remain perfect, the sound from IMA remains unchanged when the screen switches to RVC


----------



## armran

I have finally completed, I just have to adjust well


----------



## MT-V6

I still need to give your approach a try. I'm not sure how you are not getting an open circuit error on the RVC when the relay is switched to the IMA (= RVC disconnect from RNSE). I'm sure that's what I saw when I last tried


----------



## armran

the RVC module is not disconnected, what is disconnected are the 5 common channels (15-16-30-31-32)! I don't know if it gives an error to the VCDS but certainly the system works perfectly for both IMA and RVC, if it gives an error to the VCDS (I have not yet verified), it would not be a problem since in practice everything works perfectly


----------



## MT-V6

Yes that is what I mean. If I disconnect the RVC->RNSE video signal wires, I get an open circuit error on the RVC. The fault prevents the RVC module from working until the ignition is reset


----------



## armran

hello, I tried and tried again, apparently it works perfectly Sial the camera that ima basic plus, the system seems to have been born as standard in the car, there is no apparent "defect" but I still have to try in motion if there is any problem, even if in motion everything will be fine, there is really nothing to fear; as soon as I can, I will also check via VCDS what kind of error will come out even if I will not notice it since the system works perfectly


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Did you assemble that reverse camera onto the OEM license plate light? It would be interested to see how the wires are routed if you don't mind taking it back out of the deck lid to show us how you put it together -









I attempted something similar, but didn't manage to get the camera as far out as you have. I drilled through the top corner of the clear lens in order to keep the wires encased and water tight. The downside was the camera blocks about a third of the lens -

*How to - Reverse Camera Retrofit OEM License Plate Light*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2004707


----------



## armran

I bought many cameras with different resolutions and characteristics and I noticed that those with high resolution are not displayed and therefore are not supported by the RVC module; this one that I posted at link is of excellent visual quality, perhaps better than the original ones and I think it is the maximum supported quality (at least among those I have tried)!

1) I made a hole on the right side of the license plate light on the left (the driver's side in Italy, so I placed it on the left of the car), the connector and the camera cable pass through the hole;

2) I modified the base of the camera, so as to let the cable come out no longer centrally but laterally

3) I glued and sealed the hole using black putty for fixing the windshield the work turned out to be original, aesthetically Beautiful (glossy black camera) , functional, I kept the central space to be able to open the tailgate and I did not make any holes in the tailgate itself

https://a.aliexpress.com/_uhtNP1


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Could you remove it and take a few pictures so we can see the back of your light/camera?

That's a really nice solution! 

Be aware if you align the camera body to the license plate light it will result in the camera pointing slightly to the left.

In this image the camera body is aligned with the frame of the light. However when installed in the deck lid, the camera will end up pointing to the left (blue arrow). If you rotate the camera slightly to the right (green arrow) it will be more in line with the center-line of the vehicle (dashed orange line).

Since the camera is mounted to the left license plate light, it is physically off-set to one side and is not positioned in the center of the vehicle as would be the case with a typical factory OEM reverse camera. Rotating it will help compensate, but won't resolve the off-set.

This is an inherent problem mounting it to the license plate light and also with the after-market fixed license plate light cameras. At least with the camera mounted to the license plate light it's pretty simple to adjust the view angle and then permanently glue the camera in the correct position.


----------



## armran

yes yes I know, I realized it as soon as I mounted the license plate light, I fixed it immediately afterwards

as soon as I get home, I will try to show you in the best possible way how I made the change by coming out the camera cable not from the original central position but sideways


----------



## armran

I am currently out for work, I should be back on Monday and I will take all possible shots! keep in mind that in order to position it so far from the glass of the license plate light (original led), I had to:

1) remove the lower cover of the camera

2) cut it with drimel in order to create the cable exit space in the lateral area and not more central

3) close the lid and seal with windshield glue by doing so, the cable will no longer come out from the central part of the camera base but will come out from the side and thanks to this I was able to position the camera so externally


----------



## SwissJetPilot

One of these days I'm going to have to go back and redesign my 3D printed reverse camera mount. It's too "chunky" and needs to be refined a bit. Not the ultimate solution, but close. :wink:

*3D Printing Project Update - Reverse Camera Mount*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 5#p9491425


----------



## armran

interesting, try to make it smaller because this way it is perhaps too invasive on an aesthetic level, do so as to keep the aesthetics of the license plate light unchanged


----------



## SwissJetPilot

"...i_t is perhaps too invasive on an aesthetic level_," Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## armran

I straightened the camera

I also fixed the front camera, in the next days I will send you some videos

I don't know if you can see the front one


----------



## MT-V6

Looking good! I have yet to retry mine

Did you create the front camera or did you buy it? It looks a good fitment


----------



## armran

I bought a front camera and then shaped the plastic to make it feel good inside the honeycomb mesh; I absolutely did not cut or widen the honeycomb mesh so I did not modify the grille, I did the same job with the front parking sensors, I did not drill the bumper and I placed them behind the honeycomb links of the fog lights and the grille, I don't know if you can see them


----------



## armran

volvi I show a small video in which I show both RVC r8, both front camera with activation via button in the ashtray compartment and both ima basic plus in the dvd screen, all perfectly working, perfect visual quality! it's just a pity that I was filming against sunlight and it's a pity the mirror effect of the monitor due to the glossy touch panel


----------



## armran

good morning guys; I have seen some videos of RVC r8 mounted on audi a3 8p in which it works a little differently from mine; inserting the reverse gear the camera appears together with the outline of the machine only if it detects obstacles, when it no longer detects obstacles, the outline disappears furthermore, as soon as reverse gear is disengaged, the camera view disappears and the OPS graphics appear; my instead to insert reverse, the camera appears together with the outline even if it does not detect obstacles and as soon as I remove the reverse gear the camera always remains, not changing to ops; from which adaptation channel should be changed in order to choose these settings?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's the latest 3D printed revision of the Reverse Camera License Plate Light Mounting Plate. You notice this newer version is much slimmer. Unfortunately, due to the limitations of the printer and the filament material, this new revision won't be actually fitted. It's just for proof of concept. I need a more precise printer that can handle the higher temperature filaments (ABS or Nylon) which would be suited for this application -


----------



## armran

here is much better indeed


----------



## MT-V6

armran said:


> good morning guys; I have seen some videos of RVC r8 mounted on audi a3 8p in which it works a little differently from mine; inserting the reverse gear the camera appears together with the outline of the machine only if it detects obstacles, when it no longer detects obstacles, the outline disappears furthermore, as soon as reverse gear is disengaged, the camera view disappears and the OPS graphics appear; my instead to insert reverse, the camera appears together with the outline even if it does not detect obstacles and as soon as I remove the reverse gear the camera always remains, not changing to ops; from which adaptation channel should be changed in order to choose these settings?


Could you link the video you refer to? The way you have described yours working is the same as mine, I think this is how it works on all cars I have seen


----------



## armran

here, in the video it shows how by engaging the reverse gear it displays the rear camera and as soon as there are no obstacles the car disappears; as soon as you put the gear forward, go to the ops screen! I like the fact that his car disappears without obstacles but I don't like that as soon as he puts the gear forward he is ops


----------



## MT-V6

Weird, it seems a bit annoying to me. Would still be interested to know how they have done that though


----------



## armran

good morning guys how are you going with the rvc job? I am happy with mine, it works wonderfully and just yesterday I also completed the modification to the rear lights that I will publish here in the forum


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Weird, it seems a bit annoying to me. Would still be interested to know how they have done that though


Have you tried the Stuart SW update and its future pack? I had to install it today but I am scared that it may cause problems with RVC Oem, as I no longer have my current FW modified to run SDS full, I don't know how to go back, theoretically it shouldn't bother the original RVC operation!


----------



## MT-V6

Yes I do, it works fine, I actually helped him test it at the time to ensure that. The extra features are worth having


----------



## armran

perfect thank you, I asked him directly but he was not sure for RVC and he told me that eventually I can go back to my starting version but I no longer have my starting version and I'm afraid to lose it! so you have installed it and you have not had any problems with the operation of RVC oem ?!

yes of course, after installing the update, I want to purchase the package


----------



## armran

SwissJetPilot said:


> Did you assemble that reverse camera onto the OEM license plate light? It would be interested to see how the wires are routed if you don't mind taking it back out of the deck lid to show us how you put it together -
> 
> View attachment 11
> 
> I attempted something similar, but didn't manage to get the camera as far out as you have. I drilled through the top corner of the clear lens in order to keep the wires encased and water tight. The downside was the camera blocks about a third of the lens -
> 
> *How to - Reverse Camera Retrofit OEM License Plate Light*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2004707
> 
> View attachment 8
> 
> View attachment 9
> 
> View attachment 10


rereading the pages of the discussion, I noticed I had not answered you by sending you the photo of the modification, I am sending them to you now, sorry for the delay
I made the hole as far as possible from the glass, I ran the cable inside, I used the 3M double sided tape to glue the camera to the plastic strip of the license plate light, I sealed the hole for the cable with butylene sealant

the work was very pleasing to the eye, clean as original, the view on the display is complete without even seeing part of the bumper and another thing of great importance is the fact that having positioned the camera very externally with respect to the license plate ceiling light , in the evening the light from the license plate ceiling light is not MINIMALLY reduced or hindered by the camera, just as if there were no


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Nice work! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## armran

guys, yesterday I used the car in the evening and I verified that the original led license plate lights, with the camera modification, no other or completely the light emitted, it seems as if the camera was not there, so I think we managed to position it so much laterally with respect to the angle of emission of the light that it does not cover even a little


----------



## armran

MT-V6 said:


> Yes I do, it works fine, I actually helped him test it at the time to ensure that. The extra features are worth having


did you carry out your rvc r8 + Ima basic plus upgrade? I have been enjoying the modification for more than a month now and it works perfectly and everything as original, I am also happy that the aftermarket camera is magnificent, it has a very good resolution and I spent only € 20, so I confirm that the module RVC r8 is compatible with aftermarket cameras as long as they do not exceed technical characteristics otherwise it cannot support them


----------



## MT-V6

I haven't yet, not had enough time recently to set it up for another test. I'm still planning on it though


----------



## armran

ok, possibly you want to do it as I did with the creation of the module that manages the interruption of the 5 video signals of ima when it works rvc and vice versa it interrupts the video signal of the 5 video signals rvc when it works ima, it seems to me to have written everything previously and you already know that it works perfectly, it's just a matter of taking small and discreet quality relays, the first time it happened to me that they warmed up and I replaced them with the best ones that I tried and tried a lot even at the very high temperatures we had during this summer in Sicily and I'm happy with the exact original functioning


----------



## prefuse07

Armran, Bravo!!!!

Loved reading through this and seeing your videos! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## armran

thank you, you are very kind


----------

